#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-01-24
<jdeslip> Why aren't all weekends long? ;)
 * pleia2 could use a long weekend
<pleia2> on call went swimmingly until tonight when it...didn't
<pleia2> now I'm all tired and need a weekend :)
<Guest30477> ok heres a wierd one. for the last couple of weeks i sign in like normal it lets me in here on this chat as jamie. today i sign in and im supposed to be guest 30477 wth???
<jamie_> wow that was wierd i sign out and then sign back in and now im me again.... wierd
<MarkDude> Video from my talk at LUGOD >> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad6kHE-S1x0
<MarkDude> Linux is a cult, but a good cult
<iheartubuntu> Is it hard to move around on BART with the tux costume?
<iheartubuntu> What if you need to use a toilet?
<iheartubuntu> Has the penguin ever been pick-pocketed?
 * MarkDude could both run, and do Kung Fu in the suit
<iheartubuntu> Do you get free things at stores or restaurants for wearing the costume?
<MarkDude> Not yet
<iheartubuntu> Does the suit make you popular with the ladies :) ?
<MarkDude> Well, silence is the better part of Valor
<MarkDude> You can see my online album for that answer
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: sometimes! http://princessleia.com/images/journalpics/112010/mark_melissa_lyz_halloween.jpg
<MarkDude> Does not hurt at all, let's put it that way ;)
<MarkDude> AMAZINGLY
<iheartubuntu> Apparently not! One penguin to 3 ladies is a pretty good ratio. Almost like Russia.
<MarkDude> lol
<kdub> in america, penguins ride the subway
 * MarkDude does not judge, but one of those folks was most likely a dude
<kdub> in soviet russia, subways ride the penguins
<MarkDude> lol
<kdub> not my best, but i couldnt pass up the russia reference
<MarkDude> http://picasaweb.google.com/tuxwingsgroup/Halloween#5537241955528906578
<MarkDude> I think I should remove the GK watermark from the Halloween pics
<MarkDude> pleia2, has lived in cali for a enough time that she was not as shocked at the nightclub scene there
 * iheartubuntu checks internet for penguin costumes
<MarkDude> $32 shipped
<iheartubuntu> does thee, uhhhhh, size of the theee, uuuuhhh, flippers make a difference?
<iheartubuntu> or beak?
 * MarkDude is sending one to FUDcon for the end of week. Im sure I will be known as that kooky Ubuntu guy with the suit
<MarkDude> Well the beak is more interesting than I originally thought :D
<iheartubuntu> thats what i was thinking
<MarkDude> You can still put your hand out thru the flipper
<MarkDude> *Universal Truth*;
<MarkDude> Anything you can do with a hand, is infinitely funnier with a flipper
<MarkDude> If you dont believe anything else I say, believe that
<kdub> MarkDude, lets be fair, the /northern/ california nightclub scene :)
<kdub> we've got more of a kesha-wannabe vibe down here :D
<MarkDude> and plastic surgery/enhancements also :D
<MarkDude> You have no shortage of dudes that dress like chicks tho
 * MarkDude was born and grew up in San Diego 
<pleia2> kesha-wannabe vibe is less of a culture shock than... the castro on halloween
<pleia2> (I'd think anyway)
<kdub> MarkDude: i live in PacificBeach, all those problems are in 'epidemic' status in my neighborhood :P
<kdub> pleia2: probably true
 * MarkDude grew up in PB
<MarkDude> Apparently Cher is not the most popular outfit anymore- it is Lady Gaga
<pleia2> california is a whole different world from where I grew up
<MarkDude> Well Philly has created new and better swear words- they made it an artform
<pleia2> I grew up in Maine :)
<pleia2> Philly was just a stop along the way
<MarkDude> Yes, I forgot
<pleia2> the reluctant gypsy that I am
<iheartubuntu> i heard maine is not very business friendly. lotso f taxes n stuff
<MarkDude> well it is still a Masters degree in cursing from what i understand
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: yeah, it's a tourist state, florida is similar
<iheartubuntu> i miss VT and NH
<MarkDude> Grandmas are even willing to teach the proper way to drop F-bombs
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, Jan 15th- I was wondering if I should have worn shorts
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: I love Maine, but career prospects are slim outside of the tourist industry, so I left
<iheartubuntu> i would think maine is similar
<MarkDude> It costs so much to live here for a reason
<MarkDude> California's crappy cities are often better than other states great cities
<MarkDude> So says the 3rd generation Californian :D
<iheartubuntu> heres a computer related Q... can computers and other electronics that are turned OFF survive an EMP?
<MarkDude> Dont most things that produce EMP leave a residual?
<MarkDude> Tubes can operate after nuclear bomb
<MarkDude> So later this Summer, *penguin party* hit SF either wear a penguin suit- or a white shirt and black shirt unbuttoned
<kdub> iheartubuntu: probably not. emp's induce voltages accross the circuitry regardless of whether its on or off
<iheartubuntu> yah i think tubers would be fine... but more complex circuits like computers im curious if they would still work. im gonna get an old western electric 500 series dial phone just in case
<MarkDude> Anything that was made before the 555 circuit might be fine
<MarkDude> Many cars wont run, since they have computers also, even the *dumb* ones have chips
<iheartubuntu> i dont recall my 1974 vw bus having any electronics
<iheartubuntu> i miss that too :)
<akk> Nearly anything new enough to have fuel injection (except a few of the early Bosch k-jetronic) has a computer.
 * kdub thinks the pre-computing timing mechanisms for engines are pretty cool
<MarkDude> I agree - the adjustments that are made are crazy
<akk> Engines run a lot more efficiently and cleanly with the computer stuff, though.
 * MarkDude was a mechanic for a bit, I loved the old trucks and cars- you could pretty much climb into the engine compartment
<MarkDude> Not after nuclear fallout
<MarkDude> Mad Max situation, you need the older stuff
<akk> Sure.
<MarkDude> And guns strapped to your car :D
<akk> And a source of gasoline, oil, machine tools to make parts, ...
<MarkDude> And of course, your endless quest for gasoline
 * akk can just see carefully filing down that new replacement carburator jet by hand ...
 * MarkDude just imagined himself in that scenario--- wearing the suit of course
<MarkDude> Giving the talk humoungous or whatever that dudes name is giving the speech before they attack
<MarkDude> Yes I need help :)
<akk> A rich fantasy life makes life fun. :)
<MarkDude> True.
 * MarkDude is not  big fan of boring
 * kdub installs faraday cage around car computer
<MarkDude> With nuclear fallout- a rate that wont maybe kill you - can kill chips with background radiation
<MarkDude> Russian had a bomber that was made with tubes
<iheartubuntu> I bet the stereo on that bomber was awesome :)
<akk> lol
<pleia2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/705265
<pleia2> fix committed, now we just wait for release \o/
<akk> Yay!
<akk> That was fast.
<pleia2> yeah, it's one of the projects I don't feel guilty about telling people to report a bug for since I know it won't get ignored
<pleia2> (and you won't need to wait 6 months for the fix to be released, in the next version of the OS)
<kdub> i dont know if bugs are actively ignored in most projects, they're just not the most productive thing to do :)
<kdub> err, not the most /fun/ and productive
<akk> You can argue about why they're ignored but it doesn't change the fact that they're ignored in many projects.
<iheartubuntu> prays my ubuntuone paid acct will work with 11.04
<kdub> akk: true, never hurts to understand the problem in an attempt to improve the turnaround time
<kdub> sounds like a good blog article for me to write about :D
<jamie_> hello everyone
<pleia2> g'day jamie_
<jamie_> hi pleia2 how is your day?
<pleia2> jamie_: it's a monday, but not as bad as some so far :) you?
<jamie_> how much do you want to hear? :)
<pleia2> hehe
<jamie_> i got the regular case of the monday crap
<MarkDude> Oh speaking of cults, here are some pictures from the loud music show on Sat http://picasaweb.google.com/tuxwingsgroup/SeveredFifthJan222011#
<pleia2> jamie_: that's no fun
<jamie_> spent most of the day on tis project of trying to put ubuntu on a zipit which was a total bust
<pleia2> I think my monday is less monday today because I was on call this weekend (and actually had to do some work)
<jamie_> oh and my wife told me last night she wants  a divorce
<pleia2> jamie_: oh no! I'm sorry
<MarkDude> Sorry to hear that
<jamie_> its ok i guess i kinda saw it coming but heck of a way to start the week
 * pleia2 just had her 2 year divorciversary
<mpontillo> =( http://www.amazon.com/dp/0609805797 this is a good book if you think it's recoverable
<jamie_> anyone else try doing that zipit thing?
<jamie_> pleia2,  congratulations i guess
<jamie_> or is it condolences how does that work?
<pleia2> a bit of both
<pleia2> it was the most painful experience of my life
<jamie_> this is my second marriage. ending the first one sucked but im so uch more in to this girl than i was the first.
<jamie_> and i have a 10 month old son with her as well
<pleia2> wow, that must be difficult
<jamie_> its getting there
<jamie_> you have any kids pleia2?
<pleia2> jamie_: fortunately not
<pleia2> I hope to eventually though :)
<jamie_> i hope you do some day they can really be a blessing in your life
<MarkDude> http://blogs.fedoraproject.org/wp/fifthpillar/2011/01/24/you-can-be-a-geek-and-still-rock/
<MarkDude> Jonos show.
<iheartubuntu> I noticed all my files appeared missing on my 8GB USB drive while browsing in Nautilus, but I can see everything if I use Dolphin. Anyone know how to fix this in Nautilus? I hope my drive isnt "going
<iheartubuntu> '"going"
 * kdub raid-1's all my usb drives (nrly) :)
<pleia2> akk: still dislike grub2?
<pleia2> debian squeeze defaults to it, which means I officially have to get over my reservations and suck it up
<akk> pleia2: Yes -- afaik they haven't fixed any of the problems.
<pleia2> siigh
<akk> I haven't actually tried it in a while -- it messes up too much stuff to try it casually just to see if they fixed things and nobody mentioned it.
<akk> Why do you have to use it?
<pleia2> I didn't even realize squeeze defaulted to it until today, I went to look at my menu.list in a new install and got a surprise
<akk> Oh, you have to use it because it installed it without asking?
<pleia2> at work we like to keep in sync with debian policy as much as possible when it comes to defaults, tends to make upgrade paths and general maintenance easier
<akk> It's not that big a deal for machines that only have one system installed.
<pleia2> we have at least one server that have been running debian since potato, upgraded from release to release
<akk> It's really only a horror if you're trying to maintain several different root partitions/systems on the same machine.
<akk> Well, or if you have several kernels -- it does make the boot menu sort of awful even with only one root partition.
<pleia2> well, no worries about that here, one kernel, one root partition
<pleia2> using software raid and LVM, but that's a whole different layer
<pleia2> I was a bit worried about our systems that still run lilo (a lot of them!) but someone revived lilo for squeeze
<DarkwingDuck> Yay, tomorrow  finally have a computer again
<pleia2> yay :) what happened to the old one?
<DarkwingDuck> My lappy broke
<pleia2> oh right, and you're getting a new one
<DarkwingDuck> But, I found somone who had an extra laptop and donated it.
<pleia2> all coming back to me now
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> I almost turned it dowm
<DarkwingDuck> *down
 * pleia2 finds http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/6991/2/ and now all she wants to do is put fishies on her grub
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> But, I have a good production machine for SCALE
<akk> pleia2: Once you get used to a graphical grub screen, the plain one is awfully boring.
<kdub> my goal for scale is to have a decent wayland setup running for everyone to see
<pleia2> I had a custom lilo years ago
<akk> That's from the Monterey Bay Aquarium, btw.
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/images/MyImages/screen/leiaLiloPhoto.jpg
<DarkwingDuck> I'll have KDE, GNome and XFCE on my new system
<pleia2> (sorry, yeah, I had gentoo and xp installed back then, I grew out of it!)
<akk> pleia2: haha, nice image
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<pleia2> I still need to get down to the Monterey Bay Aquarium
<DarkwingDuck> We need some spindles
<akk> also, "leialilo" sounds much better than "leiagrub"
<DarkwingDuck> on blank CDs
<DarkwingDuck> on/of
<DarkwingDuck> this way we can burn CD if needed
<pleia2> erichammond is bringing some
<pleia2> it's on the wiki
<pleia2> "Bringing 200. Let me know if we might need more."
<DarkwingDuck> kk
<DarkwingDuck> I'll get back up to speed tomorrow night
<kdub> question about scale, is it like an exhibit or something?
<pleia2> it's a conference
<DarkwingDuck> and Expo
<DarkwingDuck> there is a large room with all sorts of booths
<DarkwingDuck> and there are talks
 * kdub should have probably put a talk together, maybe next time :)
<pleia2> akk is speaking :)
<kdub> well, even if i don't have a talk to give, i can still have an interesting bleeding edge build on my laptop and try to show it off :)
<kdub> akk: what are you speaking about?
<akk> kdub: Writing GIMP scripts and plug-ins
<DarkwingDuck> Nice Akk
<DarkwingDuck> I was going to but decided against it.
 * kdub uses gimp. if i were approx. 2 smidgens better, i'd feel better about publishing my works
 * MarkDude has never used photoshop-  GIMP serves my purposes well. I hope to see your session akk
<DarkwingDuck> Mark, you're going to make it again?
<MarkDude> DarkwingDuck, I better- I have 2 talks there :D
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> Will be good to see you again.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-01-25
<MarkDude> Drink the Kool Aid is one\
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<DarkwingDuck> Anything on Unity? :P:P
<MarkDude> DarkwingDuck, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad6kHE-S1x0
<DarkwingDuck> LOL Penguin suit
<pleia2> headless
<pleia2> also, is the camera strapped to a dog?
<pleia2> :)
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<pleia2> SQUIRREL!
<pleia2> is that rww lurking in the back?
<MarkDude> rww was there- he got a few of my subtle jokes
<MarkDude> norm had full fail on the camera, btw
<pleia2> hehe
<MarkDude> he did some great work for the loud music on  Saturday
<pleia2> tell him to stick to stills
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> is that a school classroom?
<MarkDude> He does not really like Jonos music - and made a comment about white people's music sounding all the same
<pleia2> haha
<MarkDude> Its a long narrow hallway
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<MarkDude> Music was soooooo loud it broke one of his cameras
<pleia2> oh bummer
<MarkDude> literally vibrated it ti breaking
<MarkDude> Watching the video it took - you can see the camera move as well as the drinks on the stage bounce a bit
<akk> impressive!
 * MarkDude still has not looked at the pics of the moshpit
<pleia2> I went to a metal concert once (Iron Maiden), I learned then that I like hearing more than I like Metal (sorry everyone)
<MarkDude> I dont think Zonker ever moshed :)
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone know if Jono is speaking at Scale this year?
<pleia2> it was fun though, and post-metal deafness was fascinating
<MarkDude> DarkwingDuck, idk
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale9x/speakers
<pleia2> doesn't look like it
<MarkDude> He should say he is doing a session- and have the band set up
<MarkDude> And lock the doors behind folks :)
<DarkwingDuck> Oh good... Amber will be there.
<MarkDude> Norm said he would have worn those headphone you wear while shooting guns
<pleia2> actually, I saw Trans-Siberian Orchestra too, brought earplugs to that
<pleia2> but they aren't metal, are they?
 * MarkDude remembers their xmas music
<MarkDude> that is NOT
 * MarkDude always brings earplugs
<MarkDude> forgot them for show tho
<MarkDude> grantbow, showed up hung out for an hour and then left
<pleia2> that's how he rolls, many places to be
<MarkDude> the venue said it was 9pm we got in- not actually 8pm as flyer said
<pleia2> ah
 * MarkDude would have killed to get a pic of G and Jono in the moshpit
<MarkDude> *awesome*
<pleia2> it's amazing that grantbow hasn't killed you yet
<MarkDude> He got over that a while ago
<pleia2> hehe
<MarkDude> When he shot a man in Reno,
<pleia2> hahaha
<MarkDude> just to watch him die :D
<akk> It seems so strange to go to a music performance and have to bring earplugs. Just sayin.
<MarkDude> It was G, Norm and me in front of the Uptown waiting- and I pulled my Za machine out to show some videos I made using OpenShot
<MarkDude> in Oaksterdam-
<MarkDude> People walked up and knew we were geeks
<pleia2> "Oaksterdam is a cultural district on the north end of downtown Oakland, California, where medical cannabis in a variety of competitively priced smokeable and edible preparations is available for purchase"
<pleia2> hmm
<MarkDude> akk well of course, if you start applying your notorious *common sense filters*
<pleia2> that's pretty funny
 * MarkDude choose to ignore such things
<pleia2> Metal is not my thing, but seeing Iron Maiden and Trans-Siberian Orchestra with a real fan were experiences I didn't want to pass up
<MarkDude> pleia2, Jessica on e of the founders of GK worked nearby there at National Assn of Community broadcasters- PBS and NPR folks
<pleia2> they were pretty awesome, in spite of the deafness
<MarkDude> When other PBS folks would visit- they would need to warn those that were easily shocked
<MarkDude> Oh CRAP we are in kooky Cali
 * MarkDude thinks that if the band did a few cover tunes and followed up with thte other stuff- most people would be there for the start of the show
<MarkDude> IEEE Consumer Electronics Society - Jan 25, 2011 Tuesday, January 25, 2011 from 6:30 PM - 8:30 PM Santa Clara         http://www.eventbrite.com/event/1100729311
<MarkDude> talking about what happened at CES
<MarkDude> FREE
<jamie> morning
<jamie_>     
<jamie_> ok now am i me??
<jdeslip> @jamie - you will always be you in my eyes ;)
<jamie_> jdeslip,  oh gee thanks *blushing* :)
<jamie_> nickserve:
<jamie_> dont suppose anyone knows of a program to convert mkv to avi??
<pleia2> MEncoder?
<jedahan> im here!
<JonathanD> Hi there jedahan
<MarkDude> There ya go jedahan
<jedahan> wow, ubuntu has individual state channels O_O
<MarkDude> EVERYONE, this is jedahan he will be in NorCal for about a month
<jedahan> Hiya!
<MarkDude> Luckily we have all sorts of things to do
<JonathanD> pleia2: poke.
<JonathanD> ^^ :P
<pleia2> welcome jedahan
<jedahan> aww shucks, I was just planning on locking myself in a seaside cave once the plane landed
<JonathanD> I'm sure ya'll will find something for him to do.
<jedahan> thanks pleia2
<jamie_> pleia2,  i went to download the mencoder but it says i already have it dont suppose you can give me a clue how to start it
<jedahan> what do you do pleia2 ?
<pleia2> jedahan: I am horrible with names and faces, but JonathanD tells me we were both on the NJ geeknic camping trip in 2009 :)
<JonathanD> I'm reasonably sure of this :)
<pleia2> jamie_: it's a command line application, I'd google for "mencoder convert mkv to avi" or somesuch
<pleia2> jamie_: sorry I can't be more specific, I don't do a lot of encoding
<jamie_> ok thanks pleia2
<jedahan> ahh I was probably the youngest guy there, barring matt's son
<pleia2> jedahan: I just moved out here to san francisco last feburary :)
<pleia2> whereabouts are you visiting?
<JonathanD> jedahan: see, you were already networked with people in CA and didn't even know it.
<JonathanD> Mission accomplished.
<jedahan> JonathanD2Good
<jedahan> looking at whatever airbnb has to offer
<jedahan> anything close to the BART
<pleia2> ah, cool
<jedahan> that might be a gigantic area I have no idea
<pleia2> it is :)
<jedahan> like saying 'anything close to the subway' in ny
<pleia2> and bart extends well out of San Francisco
<pleia2> you're welcome to ask transit questions and stuff when you start sorting out where to stay, lots of experts here
<jedahan> http://www.airbnb.com/rooms/24467 looks nice
 * pleia2 still doesn't know what parts of the city are nice though, nice blocks are sometimes 20 feet from bad blocks
<jedahan> folsom street looks to be near the Bayshore Freeway
<MarkDude> Folsom? lol
<jedahan> just a 10 minute walk from the BART, 5 minute walk from the prison!
<jedahan> -,-
<pleia2> heh
<MarkDude> http://www.parisoma.com/coworking/parisoma-blog/events
<MarkDude> Catan is popular I guess
<MarkDude> jedahan, ttyl more ideas tonight
<jedahan> catan is fun
<jedahan> cities and knights make it funner
<jedahan> oh snap, its like a professional tournament
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-01-26
<kdub> 1) anyone mind if i use that california loco pic with the bear in a flier for SD contingent, and 2) is there a svg of that around? :)
<pleia2> please do, let me dig up the svg
<pleia2> ok, you can open it up in inkscape and grab it from here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lyz/ubuntucalifornia.svg a black and white version is here: http://neal.bussett.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-california-logo-bw.svg
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Logo
<pleia2> ah, here we go: http://www.nhaines.com/ubuntu/california/logo/ubuntu-california_logo.svg
<kdub> alright, thanks pleia2!
<pleia2> sure :)
 * kdub puts feeble gimp skills to use
<pleia2> might want to use inkscape
<pleia2> it's vector-based so it's much better at handling the svgs than gimp, makes them very clean
<kdub> thats true
<rob__> hello... inquiry for Linux support... anyone avail???
<pleia2> welcome rob__
<rob__> hello
<rob__> many thanks... happy to be here..
<rob__> might you have some time for linux support assistance?
<rob__> my question is a bit technical
<rob__> it involves boot loading
<pleia2> you're welcome to ask :)
<rob__> okay... well, I'm attempting to install grub 2 within windows MBR... due to the fact that I do not have any other means of installing Linux through common means such as a bootable ISo
<rob__> or mounting an iso image onto a flash drive
<pleia2> install grub2 from windows?
<kdub> sounds like bad news bears
<pleia2> I know about linux, but with windows I'm completely useless :\
<rob__> hmm.. okay well then here's maybe how you could help me
<kdub> rob__: is there a reason you need it that way? chain loading windows bootloader from grub is usually the way to go
<rob__> well the reason for attempting to upload linux this way... is due to the fact that I don't have an optical drive working and i don't have a usb stick avaiable to mount a bootable iso of linux
<rob__> my optical drive isn't responding in windows
<pleia2> well, getting grub installed is only half the battle, you still need to install linux itself somehow
<rob__> well i've been reading up on it
<rob__> apparently.. in order to install linux.. you need to install the kernal itself.. and a minimal root directory of file systems... it's actually called the "ram disk"
<rob__> i did it once with gurb legacy
<rob__> like when it was menu.lst ...
<pleia2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows appears to use the ramdisk method
<rob__> a-ha... yes... exactly
<rob__> you are quick with the forums lo
<rob__> lol &*
<rob__> lol *
<rob__> sorry can't type 2day
<akk> pleia2 is quick in general. :)
<pleia2> I try :)
<rob__> hehe
<rob__> hmm.. this is a very viable tutorial...
<rob__> the only thing that's throwing me here.. is that menu.lst file...
<rob__> it'
<rob__> it's actually the older method... Grub Legacy... the new Linux distributions actually use grub.cft or Grub2 loader
<rob__> cgf*
<pleia2> it wouldn't hurt to install grub legacy
<pleia2> it still works fine
<rob__> ahh okay...
<rob__> okay okay... outstanding... that's what I was worried about
<pleia2> I think I've only got one system with grub2 actually
<rob__> well apparently grub 2 is a much much more efficient means of booting linux and other operating systems...
<rob__> you can actually boot live cd's now from the boot menu for instance.. and like you can actually use terminal scripting within the bootloader itsefl
<akk> I still use grub1 -- it works a lot better if you have multiple linux distros.
<pleia2> grub2 does have some cool features, but they certainly aren't required, grub legacy has worked fine for years :)
<rob__> hmm... very true
<rob__> you are the most insightful linux irc'ers that I've run into yet
<rob__> :P
 * pleia2 tips her hat
<pleia2> so are you local? we have events too! http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california
<rob__> ohh i wish i was local... i would love to move out to Cali...
<rob__> I tried my locazlied channel
<pleia2> oh! pa?
<rob__> but no one was avail...
<rob__> yes !
<rob__> pennsylvania
<pleia2> just didn't wait long enough, there are some people around :)
<pleia2> I just moved here from philly, I still hang out in their channel
<pleia2> "just" - meaning 11 months ago
<rob__> are u familiar with PA ?
<rob__> ohhh no way how kool
<rob__> i've been to philly many times.. it's an amazing city
<pleia2> I actually lived in the suburbs, but I was downtown pretty often
 * kdub has heard its always sunny there as well
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> if only
<rob__> LO
<rob__> LOL *
<rob__> i love that show
<rob__> i live in just west of Harrisburg
<pleia2> cool, I spoke at the central pennsylvania open source conference in 2009
<pleia2> in harrisburg
<pleia2> cute city
<rob__> open source conference???  that is just epic win right there
<pleia2> cposc.org
<pleia2> they have it every year :)
<rob__> you seem to be very inuitively involved within the open source community
<pleia2> it's a small conference, but a lot of fun
<rob__> see i've just now become involved with Linux open source about a few months ago
<rob__> i figure.. Linux in many ways is the absolute best and most stable and advanced movement of operating systems distribution to date
<pleia2> that's certainly how I feel
<rob__> i've uploaded a few systems so far.. but this is my first real snag
<pleia2> well I hope you're able to get your install sorted :)
<rob__> i will most definitely check out and probably attend the next open source converence
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> might also want to check out cplug.net
<pleia2> Central Pennsylvania Linux User Group
<rob__> fascinating... :P
<rob__> so you attended the community college in downtown harrisburg then I'm assuming last year?
<pleia2> well, the one in 2009
<rob__> i'm actually gonna be attending that college most likely son
<rob__> soon *
<pleia2> in 2010 I was just missing all my pennsylvania friends who got to go to the conference :)
<pleia2> it was a nice venue, don't know much about the school itself though
<rob__> it's actually a really nice campus for only being a community school base
<pleia2> yeah, I was impressed
<rob__> looks like they don't have a 2011 conference listed yet
<pleia2> nope, it's not until the fall so it'll probably be a while
<rob__> you are like mad quick with those links
<pleia2> familiarity helps :)
<rob__> w/ out a doubt haha
<rob__> what is you opinion about Debian v.s. ubuntu which is of course it's derivative developed distribution
<rob__> and I hope I'm not taking up 2 much of your time lol
<pleia2> don't tell anyone, I have more debian systems than ubuntu ;)
<rob__> hahahah.... (your secret's safe w/ me haha )
<pleia2> and at work all our servers are debian. the franklin institute is one of our clients, their website is on debian
<pleia2> for the desktop (and absolutely laptops) I prefer ubuntu though
<rob__> ubuntu seems to me... to be a release that has more GUI based utilities and command capabilities...
<rob__> and is more terminal friendly...
<rob__> but debian has a bigger repository of applications... ( am I close w/ the terminology? )
<pleia2> I run a couple ubuntu servers, it does fine
<akk> Is debian's repository bigger? I thought ubuntu's was (because it has non-free stuff).
<pleia2> I was just trying to look up some statistics
<rob__> well.. that's what I thought too.. but I researched it...
<akk> Ubuntu is less terminal friendly but more GUI friendly
<akk> and has a much faster release schedule, so it's easier to stay current but still have stuff that works.
<rob__> yea every 6 months for debian
<rob__> i mean i mean
<rob__> ubuntu.. **
<rob__> my bad
<pleia2> yeah, debian is closer to every 2 years :)
<pleia2> anyway, time for me to call it a night here
<pleia2> take care rob__
<rob__> hmm.. alright well, are u usually in here?
<pleia2> yep, and in #ubuntu-us-pa too
<pleia2> so feel free to join them, they don't bite :)
<rob__> hmm... alrighty... many thanks
<rww> much
<rob__> i would be totally fascinated and interested in having many more conversations about open source with you
<rob__> and if u ever have questions about computer hardware within desktops and such... then ask me because I'm very well versed with computer hardwre
 * rww ponders how one would measure the... scope? coverage? of an apt repository
<rob__> well... as far as I can tell from my research there are two main apt repositories available for every distro specific repository
<rob__> free and then non-free
<rww> I'm wondering because I suspect that Debian + contrib + nonfree has the same amount of it as the total of the Ubuntu repositories.
<rww> non-free **
<rob__> true.. but apparently it is not recommended that you use apt.'s from server repositories that are not specific to your OS distro
<rww> I know. That doesn't really have anything to do with which repository is larger :\
<rww> But yeah. You can't count how many packages because different packagers might either use one large package or split into a lot of small ones. Plus language packs and other such non-scopeful things. You can't go by total size because of various things that'd affect the size of binary packages... hrm.
<akk> Debian and Ubuntu mostly use the same structure there, don't they?
<rww> counting source packages might work
<kdub> pleia2: inkscape was a good suggestion, flier looks pretty dece
<rob__> from what I could tell... from according to polishlinux.org which is like a knolwedge base for distro comparison.. debian supposedly had like roughly 18,000 and ubuntu had like 10..
<rob__> but then that would be hard to keep real time track of
<rob__> and yes you get into things like package tree's and what not
<rww> Odd, since Ubuntu syncs from Debian. I don't think we're excluding 8,000 packages from autosync :\
<rob__> so that is a good point <rww>
<rob__> well true... a huge number of those packages are autosynced...
<rob__> because debian and ubuntu us a lot of the same terminal utilities
<rob__> what do u run?
<rob__> i'm making my first personal install of ubuntu 10.10 64 bit
<rww> right now, I have Kubuntu natty x86 on one computer and Debian testing amd64 (with KDE) on another.
<rww> well, Debian almost-stable. It's coming out in a week or so, iirc.
<rob__> ahh... so your running a test distro...
<akk> I'm still on lucid myself, rob__
<rww> Yeah, I get bored if things aren't about to fall apart on any given day.
<rob__> lucid.. that's one that I have not read or hear much about @ all
<rob__> yea, i don't understand how u guys are ready to rip your hair out every day... because u have 2 deal with issues like hardware/driver compatibility issues... network hardware issues... software bugs... allll kinds of things... you guys are like the marines of Linux.. your the bullet proof vest haha
<akk> rob__: lucid is the previous release (10.04) and is the current "long term support" release, so it will be around, and popular, for quite a while yet.
<rob__> hmm.. so this is like the updatable standard version of ubuntu...
<rww> the nice thing about both Debian and Ubuntu is that you have a choice between well-supported releases, stuff that works pretty well and is reasonably up-to-date, and insanity.
<rob__> yes.. that's the main thing that drew me into Debain based
<rob__> and I thought debian was a lot more complex with terminal commands then ubuntu
<akk> No, they're virtually identical.
<rob__> i know ubuntu runs very efficiently for things like 3d rendering and gaming
<kdub> honestly, why doesnt gwibber ever work?
<akk> If anything, ubuntu is more complex, because it tends to jump on new undocumented things like upstart.
<rob__> see now  I'm starting to completely rethink what my flagship distro will be
<rww> kdub: I used to blame couchdb. I need to go look at what its dependencies are now and find something else to blame :\
<kdub> rww: are you a gwibber dev? if so, sry for the blatent complaints :)
<rww> nope
<rww> but if I were, I suspect it wouldn't be anything I hadn't already heard a lot ;)
<kdub> yeah, gwibber worked once for me, i liked it. then it stopped
<rww> It worked for me when I used it, but used ungodly amounts of system resources. I ended up using identica's XMPP bot instead.
<rww> well, apart from Facebook integration, which was broken
<akk> I only tried it for FB, and gave up on it (but that was a while ago, it's probably better now).
<akk> I'd love a non-broken way of reading FB.
<rob__> i access all the actual web site servers themselves... because it's garaunteed to have the best feature capability of course
<rob__> the only thing that I use in terms of universal access utilities is Empathy for chatting
<kdub> yeah, i like the little floaty messages though
<kdub> could probably just write a python script to send dbus signals when new twitters come in
<kdub> thats all i want gwibber to do :P
<rob__> you're well versed in python scripting ?
<akk> <3 bitlbee for twitter. I wonder if the version in maverick has that? (I had to get a newer one for lucid.)
<kdub> if i want a script to do serious work, i use python
<akk> I wrote a nice python twitter app, but then twitter changed their authentication scheme and I never had the time to figure out the new way.
<kdub> there's an api, makes it easy, or at least there was 6mo ago
<akk> There is, except for authentication which isn't documented.
<akk> The rest of the python-twitter api is super easy to use.
<rob__> python sounds like way lite to me
<rob__> beyond my skills lol
<rob__> i know python is used in game development
<akk> It's a general purpose language, good for nearly anything (except kernel development).
<rob__> well I'd think for that you'd need to use C
<rob__> or C++
<akk> http://xkcd.com/353/
<akk> Just C, no C++ in the kernel.
<rob__> would u say it's worth it to chase a degree in programming?
<rob__> lolol
<akk> I wouldn't know, I got a degree in something else and learned programming on my own.
<rob__> yea.. I'm starting with the basics right now
<rob__> like right now I'm trying 2 figure out
<akk> But, time to give up on tweaking this android app and go to bed. Night, all!
<rob__> night
<rob__> kdub... quick question
<kdub> don't ask to ask, just ask
<kdub> (one of the cliche IRC sayings, btw)
<rww> if only people would ask whether they should ask to ask
<rob__> basically what I'm trying 2 get at... is two things.. I need to get the most out of my CPU.. an AMD Turion 64 X2
<rob__> and from waht I can tell.. debain based distro support for 64 bit addressing has come leaps and bounds with the newest releases
<rob__> so have all the kinks been worked out of 64 bit support.. like for instance.. i know there was an issue with installing flash on a 64 bit release
<rob__> like any more... driver compatibility issues... this question is a bit in depth haha
<kdub> idk, works pretty ok last I heard
<rob__> fair enough... :)
<rob__> i think i'm just gonna go w/ ubuntu legacy 64 then
<rww> on Ubuntu, flashplugin-installer for 64-bit in the repositories is the 32-bit plugin in a wrapper. There's an unpackaged 64-bit native plugin that's available from Adobe as an alpha or beta or something, if the wrapped 32-bit doesn't work.
<rww> I forget what Debian does, but I expect it's the same.
<rww> I've had no problem with 64-bit myself, but I also don't use non-Free stuff much at all, and that's where most of the complaints come from.
<rob__> so.. it's Ndiswrapped ?
<rww> nspluginwrapper
<rww> which is an entirely different thing from ndiswrapper, but people mix them up constantly.
<rob__> ahhhh... okay so ndiswrapper is the XP windows kernal wrap
<rob__> and nsplugin is different
<rob__> i am researching it now
<rob__> haha
<rob__> i wish i could be neo and just download all this informatin into my brain from the matrix
<rob__> well many thanks once again... i need to do a bit more research to figure out if I need Debian or Ubuntu
<rob__> although I know I'm going Lucid for now
<jamie> morning
<MarkDude> HEllo jedahan
<jamie_> morning MarkDude
<MarkDude> Hey there jamie_
 * MarkDude just installed Puppy Linux 5.2 last night- *awesome*
<MarkDude> Lucid Puppy, much cleaner easier to use,  AND it lets you pick only the programs you need - FF, chrome, gimp etc
<MarkDude> great thing to suggest to folks that want to learn about Linux
<jedahan> howdy MarkDude
<MarkDude> jedahan, do you have a todo list started of activities yet?
<jedahan> yes, but its very short: just 'find place to stay' and 'go to noisebridge'
<jedahan> I will be able to do some major planning after getting mysql to behave nicely and fix whatever bugs I introduced this week
<MarkDude> http://events.hackerdojo.com/event/383001-ignite-silicon-valley-3
<MarkDude> Feb 11th
<MarkDude> Dojo has some real cool folks at it
<jedahan> ahh cool pettis started ignite
<jedahan> hes a pretty nice guy
<jedahan> dojo, added to the list
<jamie_> man its quiet in here today
 * pleia2 work work
<jedahan> yeah hack hack hack hack
<jamie_> oh hey pleia2 i was able to find a converter i could use
<pleia2> jamie_: oh good
<pleia2> we received 100 ubuntu and 100 kubuntu cds for our scale booth
<pleia2> and now have badges for booth volunteers, so let me know if you are volunteering and need one
<pleia2> (gets you in for free, don't need to buy a ticket)
<MarkDude> Kubuntu also? good deal DarkwingDuck as well as the Europeans will be happy :)
<pleia2> yeah, that's DarkwingDuck's doing :)
 * MarkDude jokes. That is good tho, I know it was harsh to not have any KDE for the booth at OSCON
<MarkDude> As we get closer - let me know what folks want on the ZA machine and others
 * MarkDude figures Stellarium might work for eyecandy- the Strata has 512 Ati graphics
<MarkDude> Unity also?
<pleia2> add these ideas to the wiki please :)
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x
 * MarkDude does that now. And chooses to grumble to himself that there are still *3* links to *CaliforniaTeam/Meetings* in the header-
<pleia2> we received the exhibitors info, so I'll add that to the wiki too when I have a chance
<pleia2> (work is busy busy today)
<nhaines> I will lend the Ubuntu booth an Ubuntu keyboard and a Tux keyboard, both from Zareason.
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<DarkwingDuck> Last year to also provided CDs at the Gnome and KDE tables
<DarkwingDuck> I have a high end laptop now that we can use to let people use Kubuntu
<DarkwingDuck> I'll make a profile for it.
<pleia2> cool, so we all work to get the details on the wiki and we'll start getting together loose ends at our meeting on sunday
<DarkwingDuck> Ja
<JonathanD> MarkDude: guy emailed me about a geeknic in LA.
<JonathanD> looks like you're going to have a busy 2011.
<DarkwingDuck> geeknic in LA?
<DarkwingDuck> When?
<DarkwingDuck> I might drive the 2 hours for that.
<JonathanD> I haven't a clue!
<DarkwingDuck> XD
<MarkDude> DarkwingDuck, i got the email
<MarkDude> I can forward info to you
<DarkwingDuck> MarkDude: can you please?
<MarkDude> Sure
<DarkwingDuck> david.wonderly@kubuntu.org
 * MarkDude can pretty much be assured we will find at least one person interested in this at Scale
<JonathanD> MarkDude: so, viable you think?
 * MarkDude is willing to bet $ on it
<MarkDude> For sure.
<MarkDude> Active folks down there
<MarkDude> both of my talks mention geeknics
 * MarkDude can have an email signup list
<JonathanD> Great.
<MarkDude> Also trying to get momentum for geeknic during OSCON or CLS in Portland this year
<MarkDude> no guarantees on that
<JonathanD> someone pick me up on the way to the LA one when it happens.
<MarkDude> yet
<JonathanD> ;
<JonathanD> ;)
 * MarkDude mocks SoCal
<MarkDude> Hi Im SoCal- I can have parties at the beach- year round
<JonathanD> hah
<JonathanD> I'll show you!
<JonathanD> I'll have my own party at the beach, today!
 * JonathanD grabs a snow shovel.
 * MarkDude guesses need to include vegetarian, vegan, as well as made-up cult diets as well
<jedahan> here here!
<jedahan> i'll just scrape the ice off my surfboard
<MarkDude> My pilates guru says I can only eat wheat that has been blessed
<jedahan> haaahaha
<MarkDude> jedahan, you need wetsuit up here
<MarkDude> down there, not so much
 * MarkDude wore one in San Diego years ago, got to warm - just wore shorts
<jedahan> hope you had a lot of sunscreen but that is nice
 * jedahan has only surfed one time
<jedahan> and barely stayed on the board. Still it was rewarding
<jedahan> fun even
<MarkDude> For the geeknics up here- we need to have sunscreen and shades as well as umbrellas etc
<MarkDude> People burst into flames in SoCal they are like way closer to the sun down there or sumthin'
<MarkDude> plei a2, as well as myself got burned last summer- we dont forget sunblock anymore :)
<MarkDude> jedahan, are you planning on surfing while here? I would suggest a weekend in the *land of milk and honey*
<MarkDude> Santa Cruz
<MarkDude> Stay near the mall- boardwalk for 1 night- surf, go to the beach, etc.
<MarkDude> DarkwingDuck, email sent
<jedahan> MarkDude, as I said before, if I am to surf I would probably need lessons
<jedahan> well, didn't say that exactly, but I'll take a look at Santa Cruz
<jedahan> Trying to stick with public transport as much as possible, don't want to rent a car
<jedahan> man boardwalk sounds great right now couldn't even get to work in this snow
<MarkDude> jedahan, they have lessons of course :)
<MarkDude> You can take Caltrain to San Jose
<MarkDude> then a HWY17 bus
<MarkDude> takes you to downtown SC
<jedahan> got it, follow John Coltrane to City17
<jedahan> if I want to go surfing
<MarkDude> Walking distance if you can tow your suitcase to at least 5 hotels motels
<MarkDude> plus a youth hostel
<MarkDude> right above the boardwalk
<jedahan> I hope to keep the suitcase light, but if it isn't whatever good excercise
<MarkDude> screw surfing- go there because it is one of the most beautiful places on the face of the earth
<jedahan> hmm, I *guess* that is a good enough reason
<MarkDude> People from Hawaii are impressed with SC, and they know part of perfection ;)
<MarkDude> More than likely - for you to go- you could get a ride down there to go to an event or meeting
<jedahan> I will be posting my itenarary online as I sort it out, for sure
<MarkDude> Remember that we have all sorts of different *worlds* here just a few miles apart
<MarkDude> Not just the mental aspects- but weather also
<jedahan> Well, best to hear from locals what to do, for sure :D My usual google-fu is failing to impress
<MarkDude> 30 minutes away can equal 20 degrees or more temp difference
<jedahan> due to elevation or how far inland/outland?
<MarkDude> some of that
<MarkDude> the mountains can trap moisture in or out also
<MarkDude> the way the land tilts towards or away from the sun etc,
<MarkDude> Sc is titled in a way to get more sun than Monterey - can make a 25 degreee change
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x edited
 * MarkDude edited the scale wiki- is that how I should put the info? Or make a stuff we have list
<pleia2> MarkDude: I think we want to fill in the "Stuff we need" table - so maybe make a "Demo Box 3" and add yours as Demo Box 1&2
<pleia2> but don't worry about it too much, mostly I just want a brain dump on the wiki so it's not all randomly talked about in IRC w/o coordination and we show up with 40 demo machines :)
<pleia2> and no power cables
<pleia2> and I think we'll want to go through everything everyone is offering to bring and pick the nicest ones
<MarkDude> Sounds good pleia2 I can do that in a bit
<nhaines> Happy Epoch Day 15000 everyone!
<rww> what
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-01-27
<kdub> i'd guess it means day 15000 since jan 1, 1970
<kdub> i've heard worse excuses to drink O:)
<jamie> morning
<jamie_> morning
<nhaines> jamie_: good morning.
<jamie_> morning nhaines
<MarkDude> DarkwingDuck, you have any ideas on planning a SoCal geeknic yet? Can we get nhaines involved- that would be cool. Anyone else down south interested?
 * MarkDude says lets get some ideas- then take it to the ML
<MarkDude> And have a plan for Scale
<MarkDude> jedahan, I forgot about his calendar- it has all sorts of events that might be good
<MarkDude> http://calendars.techvenue.com/cgi-bin/techvenue.pl?CalendarName=USValley
<MarkDude> jedahan, Feb 19th- good event - http://superhappydevhouse.org/w/page/16345504/FrontPage
<seidos> hey MarkDude, what would it take to turn a mediabox into a kind of console system?
<jledbetter> MarkDude, That looks awesome. Have you been?
<MarkDude> Not to devhouse yet
<MarkDude> lots of cool people I know there tho
<jledbetter> Nice. :)
<MarkDude> that tech venue calendar has all sorts of cool stuff on it
<MarkDude> Ubuntu Hours should be there as well
<MarkDude> IMHO
<MarkDude> There is a cool social media thing in SJ tonight
<MarkDude> SM for change or sumthin
<pleia2> I always forget to add them to the bay area linux events calendar
<jledbetter> TechVenue - Embody your healing? What in the world.
<MarkDude> pleia2, there is no one to yell at folks with the TV calnedar ;)
<MarkDude> 10% of stuff there is crap - at least
<jledbetter> This is so hard to read.
<MarkDude> right click- open in new window- the way it is laid out - is funky
<seidos> multiplayer cake mania ^_^
<MarkDude> seidos, what sort of console were you thinkin' of doin'?
<seidos> MarkDude, none.  no $ for the hardware.
<seidos> well, i suppose i could buy one...hmmmm
<seidos> i would need to get the console and then at least 2 controllers.
 * MarkDude did not know if you meant console gaing
<MarkDude> gaming
<seidos> i wonder if xbox controllers could be used to work.
<seidos> MarkDude, yeah, console gaming.  sorry.  what other kinds of consoles are there?
<MarkDude> yes- I think they can be modded
 * MarkDude has also heard folks say console in relation to TV also
<seidos> so, can i set up a mediabox as a nintendo gaming console?
<seidos> ohhhh
<seidos> i've never heard that one
<MarkDude> Dude, you  can set up a P2 for doing that
<MarkDude> SNES
<MarkDude> in the repos
<MarkDude> if it is very old hardware- use puppy linux
<seidos> yeah, i have an old dell system
<seidos> it only has 130mb of ram
<MarkDude> spend your $ on a contraoller or 2
<seidos> i should play with it when i get back home
<seidos> well, i was thinking more in terms of marketing
<MarkDude> Puppy- try the Arcade version
<seidos> profitability
<MarkDude> legalities with that area tho
<seidos> there isn't a killer app though
<seidos> but i was thinking if there was a killer app, like multiplayer cake mania or something
<MarkDude> owning roms requires the cartridge
<seidos> a foss version that is, then the mediabox would sell more
<MarkDude> technically that is ;)
<seidos> i'll see what i can do on my own
 * MarkDude wanted to do that a while ago- could not - so I need folks to donate old games
<seidos> it sounds like a software problem, and price point problem
<seidos> MarkDude, it depends what you mean by "owning"
 * MarkDude puts hands in pockets, looks up 
<MarkDude> and starts whistling
<seidos> i think you just "owned" me
 * MarkDude is the PR person for non-profits
<MarkDude> plausible deniability is very important
<MarkDude> :D
<seidos> ^_^
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-01-28
<jedahan> thanks markdude, marked down on the todo list
<jedahan> im a little worried my airbnb host has not gotten back to me yet
<jedahan> first few nights might have to hotel it
<jedahan> no biggie though - i only have one bad
<jedahan> *bag
<nUboon2Age> I'm going to reschedule the Ubuntu Hour: Palo Alto to next Friday (at 7pm Tandoori Oven, Palo Alto).
<akk> I hadn't even heard there was one scheduled!
<akk> mmm, tandori sounds good right now
<pleia2> nUboon2Age: I think 1/04/2011 should be 2/04/2011 :)
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours edited
<nUboon2Age> pleia2: yes, thank you!
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours edited
<jedahan> flying in tomorrow, hope to see ya pleia2 and MarkDude
<seidos> hey all
<seidos> looks like my hard drive (hopefully file system) is fubar
<seidos> i ran fsck from liveusb, did fsck /media/6f86b...<tab>
<seidos> got the message "superblock could not be read..."
<nhaines> seidos: sounds like the superblock went bad.
<nhaines> seidos: have you tried photorec?
<MarkDude> Yay for internets on the HWY17 bus
<jdeslip> Happy friday everyone
<jamie_> yes good moprning and happy friday
<jamie_> ok still working on typing wasnt supposed to be a p there
<jdeslip> lol
<jdeslip> I'm really looking forward to the weekend
<jdeslip> Going to play with the Honeycomb SDK :)
<jamie_> not looking forward to mine so much my mother in laws house flooded a couple of days ago so i have to go help clean it out :(
<rww> jamie_: re: your nickserv confusion: your client is set to log in as jamie, which is registered and enforced by nickserv. if the jamie with that account is online, your client uses jamie_ instead, since IRC nicks have to be unique, and everything is fine. if they're not, it uses jamie, and gets forcenicked to Guest12345 by nickserv after 30 (?) seconds.
<jamie_> ok so there is more than one jamie?
<rww> yes
<rww> #ubuntu-us-ca's on a network with a /lot/ of people. most common firstnames are already taken
<jamie_> so i should prolly change mine then huh?
<rww> heh. looks like jamie_ is actually registered by someone else too, they just didn't turn on nickserv enforcement :\
<jamie_> ok so how do i change my name so i can just sign in?
<jamiedmattingly> ok hopefully this one isnt taken :)
<jamiedmattingly> <------used to be just 'jamie'
<seidos> i found a bug in the maverick installer, what package should i file the bug against?  linux?
<rww> seidos: the live CD graphical installer, or the text-based alternate installer?
<seidos> rww, graphical live cd installer
<rww> seidos: file it against the ubiquity package
<seidos> rww, ack
<stburto> Has anyone installed Ubuntu server 9.04 under Parallels on a Mac?
<jamiedmattingly> sorry never used a mac
<stburto> This is my first in a long career and am finding it quite a productive environment.
<akk> My husband runs ubuntu under virtualbox on mac ... he was unimpressed with Parallels compared to VB and VMware.
<stburto> Thank you for that commet, I am going to install VMWare next and then try virtualbox.
<stburto> I got the software installed but can't seem to be able to install Parallells Tools as I was able to do with the Windows VM.
<stburto> I am learning quickly and am enjoying it a lot.
<rww> FYI, Ubuntu 9.04 stopped receiving security updates in October.
<akk> 9.04 does seem like an odd choice.
<stburto> I tried 10.04 but I could not get it to install.
<stburto> It went haywire with GRUB2.
<akk> IIRC there's an option in 10.04 to use grub1.
<akk> Or of course you can update jaunty to karmic, then karmic to lucid, if you get jaunty working once.
<stburto> I will work that out. Right now it is important to me to have some functionality.
<stburto> I appreciate your help!
<nhaines> stburto: use the tool to install the Parallels tools, and then see if a CD shows up in Ubuntu.
<nhaines> You might be able to run the installer from the CD by double-clicking, or you might need to open a terminal, change to the CD directory, and then run it on the commandline with "sudo" in front.
<stburto> I don't seem to be getting the CD contents to show up in Ubuntu to do the install.
<stburto> Also, when you say terminal, is that a Mac terminal of Ubuntu? I get confused.
<stburto> I know that I am skating on thin ice, trying to do stuff that I have yet to gain enough skill to do this with out help.
<kdub_> stburto: no one every got much stronger by lifting less weight than they should :P
<kdub_> *ever
<kdub_> all sorts of english failures there, hope the point wasnt lost :)
<stburto> Not at all, I know what you mean.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-01-29
<jdeslip> Finally got around to uploading the BerkeleyLUG/Cali-Team brochure to spreadubuntu - http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/brochure/got-ubuntu-what-do-now
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-01-30
<jdeslip> Just booked my tickets for SCALE :)
 * jdeslip is excited
<akk> yay!
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11January30 edited
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-01-23
<Ttech> Where are all the ubicon videos going?
<pleia2> scale was awesome \o/
<pleia2> hi Ttech :)
<pleia2> once they're processed and stuff there will be links on ubucon.org probably
<Ttech> hi pleia2
<Ttech> pleia2, I hope so. :)
<Ttech> pleia2, I wasn't able to stay for the raffle. How many people actually showed up?
<pleia2> more than we had prizes!
<pleia2> was a lively raffle :)
<Ttech> Aww. :(
<Ttech> pleia2, I stand by what I said. It looked more like a bookstore then ubuntu group
<Ttech> :)
<pleia2> hehe
 * pleia2 lurks at the airport
<Ttech> Aw.
<Ttech> pleia2, LAX?
<pleia2> yeah
<Ttech> mhm.
<Ttech> hopefully no delays? There is that storm coming.
<pleia2> no delays for me so far
<pleia2> boarding in about a half hour
<Ttech> oh nice.  ~45 minute flight, 20~ deplane!
<Ttech> pleia2, You did the presentations on the ubuntu in education and the opening one right?
<pleia2> Ttech: I did the first talk of ubucon, and at scale on saturday morning I did an education one
<pleia2> hanging out with eps :)
<Ttech> pleia2, yeah, I was there. I always had a camera with me mostly.
<bkerensa> I converted another Windows user to Ubuntu
<bkerensa> :D
<Ttech> Shame, those windows user are always so much fun to watch having broken computers.
<bkerensa> ;0
<Ttech> philipballew, FRIDAY FRIDAY GOTTA GET... oh forget it.
<philipballew> that song was a good buissness song
<philipballew> and its not my fault i know how boogie
 * Ttech facepalms
<bkerensa> philipballew: Are you at Scale?
<Ttech> That was a party. ^.^
<philipballew> bkerensa, just got back 20 minutes ago
<philipballew> its 2 hours away from me
<Ttech> bkerensa, scale endedish I think at this point.
 * bkerensa is trying to get some photos and perhaps video from Scale for OMG! Ubuntu! and perhaps some insider info on anything Ubuntu related that occurred
<Ttech> I left ~6 hours ago.
<Ttech> bkerensa, I have photos I took.
<bkerensa> maybe I could interview nhaines to see how to Ubucon went there
<Ttech> heh
<Ttech> It was pretty nice with ubicon, the microphones never worked quite right, and everyone always had to 'project'
<philipballew> bkerensa, I can help with that if youd need or like?
<bkerensa> philipballew: So is California roadtriping up for OSCON? (Largest Open Source event in the U.S.) ? :)
<Ttech> oh I'd be down for that. even if I'm not a member.
<bkerensa> philipballew: Sure, I can e-mail you some questions and such
<philipballew> I will be there yes, Ill try to see if i can get others from the bay to all carpool for the heck of it
<bkerensa> you are coming up?
<bkerensa> MarkDude comes up
<philipballew> bkerensa, go for it. its my nick at ubuntu dot com
<bkerensa> Redhat pays him to come up :P
<philipballew> ill be there
<philipballew> probably bum a ride like always
<bkerensa> wait.... were you at OSCON last year?
<philipballew> no, had summer school :(
<bkerensa> oh ok was going to say :D
<Ttech> when is OSCON, its june isn't it?
<bkerensa> yeah
<philipballew> july
<Ttech> oh.
<philipballew> I thinkl?
 * bkerensa is having issues getting O'Reilly to give us greenlight on our booth
<Ttech> damn it. :/
<philipballew> how so?
<bkerensa> well they do applications last minute
<bkerensa> and if they were to decline us
<bkerensa> well it would waste money and time on a lot of people
<bkerensa> and last year it was so last minute we didnt even have time to request a conf kit
<philipballew> how much would it cost me bk to go bkerensa
<bkerensa> philipballew: Well if we have a booth it would cost you nothing because they pretty much give us unlimited conf passes
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I think last year I asked for like 7-8
<Ttech> hook me up bkerensa. ;)
<philipballew> That seems like a good plan. I can speak about why Ubuntu is awesome to all
<Ttech> philipballew, That was an awesome presentation you did this time.
<bkerensa> These will get you into almost everything and for everything else they also give me a stack of these golden passes that will get you into any talk or session
<philipballew> Ttech, uhh, maybe
<philipballew> bkerensa, Ill be there
<bkerensa> cool
<bkerensa> Ubuntu WA LoCo comes down too
<bkerensa> :D
<Ttech> I assume I would need to be a Ubuntu member to get these cool golden passes.
<philipballew> a loco member
<bkerensa> Yeah
<Ttech> Gotcha.
<bkerensa> You would need to be a member of a loco who contacts me or Ubuntu WA
 * bkerensa wonders if Jono will do a talk again this year.... His keynote last year was nice although the slides from his keynote he also presented at CLS the weekend before :P
<Ttech> Now that I have actually met some of you, I'll look into becoming a loco member.
<raevol> womp womp scale over
<Xourii> Hello everyone
<philipballew> did you make it home safely pleia2 ?
<pleia2> philipballew: eventually :)
<pleia2> you?
<philipballew> Yeah, no traffic whatsoever.
<philipballew> Im missing a power adapter stilol so im gonna mail thee list and see who has it, maybe ill do that today.
<philipballew> unless its berried in a bag somewhere with the tshirts pleia2
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> I didn't see anything left at the booth, I put all misc stuff at the booth in one of the boxes you and Darkwing took
<philipballew> yeah, i think he has it, but if not i have an extra adapter. Its just for my backup router
 * philipballew thinks everyone needs a backup router
<philipballew> lol
<kdub_> i missed out on scale, eh?
<pleia2> kdub_: yeah, was this past weekend
<pleia2> aha, I figured out why our twitter posts were being duplicated - identi.ca's x-posting randomly works sometimes now
<pleia2> I've disconnected it, posterous sends to everything
<bkerensa> pleia2: I assume California's 11.10 supply is tapped?
<bkerensa> for printed anyways
<pleia2> I sent them all over the state so some of the ubuntu hours may have a couple
<pleia2> but as far as central distribution, yeah
<bkerensa> oh ok
<bkerensa> pleia2: Well we have a talk coming up next month at Yahoo and I'm wondering if it might be possible to reach out to Jono or someone for a small dose of some printed CD's even though not a conf still good marketing op
<pleia2> jono@ubuntu.com :)
<bkerensa> k
<pleia2> it's easier with conferences since they have a process set up to request packs even for teams that aren't approved yet
<pleia2> tricky for small events
<pleia2> or talks
<bkerensa> pleia2: Yeah well I have invited some Canonical folk to come and talk Enterprise at the series
<pleia2> they might be able to bring stuff too
<bkerensa> that would be awesome
<bkerensa> well
<bkerensa> I actually do not think any of the Canonical folks locally have any CD's they are all engineers or developers :P
<pleia2> I don't understand
<pleia2> does the internal process at canonical restrict who in the company can request CDs by department?
<pleia2> (I don't know how that all works, I assumed anyone in the company could get CDs)
<jledbetter> bkerensa: We have some CDs (Mountain View UH)
<paulproteus> wiretapped: Good seeing you at Noisebridge last week!
<paulproteus> If any of you folks are interested in moving into a 4br with me and others in the Mission, do ping me (:
<philipballew>  do you think its possible to download ubuntu documentaion and view ofline, still making all links work
<Ttech> humm.
<Ttech> philipballew, httptrack or what ever that program is called can
<Ttech> philipballew, http://www.httrack.com/ this guy
<philipballew> hum, is that different then wget
<Ttech> oh yea
<Ttech> I mean it might use wget or curl backend
<Ttech> but it is a site archiver.
<Ttech> Also, I finished uploading all the pictures from SCALE10x
<philipballew> link Ttech ?
<bkerensa> jledbetter: Oh thanks for offer I got Jono to sort it out :)
<Corey> Ttech!
<Ttech> Corey!
<Ttech> Ag.
<Ttech> philipballew, Hold on a second, getting terrible lag.
<philipballew> no worries!!!
<Ttech> Corey! I didn't know you were here
<Corey> Imagine that!
<Ttech> Corey, I'd would have figured you would be still at the exhibit hall.
<Ttech> :)
<Corey> Ttech: I'm in San Francisco.
<Ttech> :o
<Corey> Went for beer.  Got lost.
<Corey> Ttech: Where do you live, anyway?
<philipballew> im in san diego!
<Ttech> Corey, not to far from san diego currently.
<Ttech> :P
<Corey> Pfft, wrong irection.
<Corey> direction, even.
<Ttech> irection eh?
<Corey> Ttech: Bonarpillz from Applie.
<Corey> Apple, even.
<Ttech> haha
<Corey> I can't type for crap today.  It's because I'm on my laptop keyboard. :-(
<Ttech> Corey, I thought you were in the LA area normally?
<Corey> Ttech: Indeed, I live 5 miles from the convention hall.
<Ttech> mmm I thought you were close.
<Corey> Ttech: But a couple weeks a month I make expense reports not suck at expensify.com
<Ttech> :o
 * philipballew waits for link
<Ttech> Corey, You sound like an advertisement.
<Ttech> vhttps://picasaweb.google.com/102399332305331506712/SCALE10x
<Ttech> https://picasaweb.google.com/102399332305331506712/SCALE10x even
<Ttech> Does that work?
<philipballew> that page was not found
<Ttech> https://picasaweb.google.com/102399332305331506712/SCALE10x?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCOyOnr_ljeOzNg&feat=directlink
<Corey> Ttech: No pictures of Salt/
<Corey> ?
<Ttech> Corey, I didn't have my camera yesterday. :(
<Corey> I didn't have my radio, so it happens.
<Ttech> haha thats true.
<Corey> Ttech: When I'm back home we might be able to hit the same repeaternet, depending.
<Ttech> Corey, can probably hit the same repeater now. I use WIN
<Corey> I don't have my radio up here.  TSA and anything more technically complicated than a flashlight means... problems.
<Ttech> Corey, Really? I put my radio in my backpack and they sent it though just fine.
<Corey> Ttech: Yes, but you don't generally pick a fight with them out of principle I'd imagine.
<Ttech> yeah. I don't.
<Ttech> Its easier if you just let them do their thing unless you want to be on the DNF list.
<Ttech> added a few more photos including tux, but I got a few panoramas to stitch
<akk> I had a box of arduino stuff with me last time I flew. But I was fairly nervous about it.
<akk> They didn't hassle me, fortunately.
<Ttech> oh pretty nice!
<Corey> Ttech: Funny story about that.
 * Ttech listens
<Corey> Ttech: If you fly enough (and I do) the airlines don't like it when you're on the DNF list, according to rumor.
<Ttech> No they don't.
<Ttech> Because you have a special system to get screened
<Ttech> But I have not actually been on the list, and I don't really care to be.
 * Ttech wonders if Corey is secretly saying he's on the dnf list. 
<Ttech> :)
<Ttech> (joking on that one)
<Corey> No, no.
<Corey> I'm not that offensive.
<Ttech> haah
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-01-24
<Ttech> added a few photos from Ubicon.
<philipballew> can i use those photos Ttech ?
<pleia2> I lost my 3DS :(
<Ttech> noooooooooo
<Ttech> ag.
<Ttech> you were not joking when you said you had umode -i set. :P
<pleia2> heh
<Ttech> Accidentally double clicked your nick. :P
<pleia2> ugh, this sucks
<Ttech> did you leave it at scale?
<pleia2> must have
<Ttech> Probably did this, but did you try calling the hotel?
<pleia2> Ttech: yeah, no luck
<Ttech> :( thats no good
<philipballew> i lost my router power adapter as well. my neighbors are now mad that they cant have free internet
<Ttech> yikes. you need to get one of those strings to keep all your stuff on
<Ttech> philipballew, power adapters are cheap though
<philipballew> Ttech, thats true
<Ttech> right before the trip I lost all my microusb cables
<Ttech> and ended up buying some - they arrived when I got back. :P
<pleia2> yeah, there's no way I can afford to replace my 3DS right now
<pleia2> I'm usually insanely careful about stuff like this, I think I was just overwhelmed this weekend
<Ttech> it was quite busy and you seemed to be primarily the only one manning the booth several points.
<Darkwing> pleia2: I let the rest of the SCALE staff know that you are missing a 3DS. If someone (Even hotel) turned it over to anyone then we'll find it.
<pleia2> Darkwing: thanks, I dropped a note to Gareth
<Darkwing> pleia2: anytime.
<Darkwing> aaaaaand, I'm crashing. I'm so tired it's not funny.
<pleia2> I am really quite angry at myself for losing it
<pleia2> I don't deserve nice things!
<Darkwing> :(
<pleia2> I bet!
<Darkwing> It was a blast though.
<pleia2> yeah :)
<Darkwing> pleia2: How hard is it for your other half to get google T's?
<Darkwing> Or, even a google hoodie?
<Ttech> they were giving out google hoodies?
<pleia2> his discount at the goog store is not very good anymore
<Darkwing> No, T-shirts.
<Darkwing> Bugger.
<philipballew> bkerensa, I breifly answered your questions, however I can answer all in depth questions here as well
<nhaines> bkerensa: let me know if you have any questions about Ubucon.  My email is my nick @ubuntu.com
<Ttech> nhaines, yo
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-01-25
<MarkDude> jono being interviewed about his music http://bufferoverflowshow.com/bos-tv/
<MarkDude> No music, more creative commons stuff
<bkerensa> pleia2: http://i.imgur.com/phscu.jpg  :)
<pleia2> that's the same picture you posted on g+ :P
<bkerensa> pleia2: I didnt know if you check G+ :) I know Jono doesnt seem to be active there much yet
<pleia2> I keep it up with my other feeds (twitter, facebook) on my other monitor
<bkerensa> my cousin is epic good at tye dying she did all her wedding dresses in tye dye
<philipballew> pleia2, you and me are in the same boat. I Lost my bike
<pleia2> :(
<pleia2> I ended up filing a lost item report with LAPD so I have it documented for any claims I may need to make
<philipballew> its all good. Stuff is not a thing that makes us, its that is probably a good idea in the one percent chance it turns up
<pleia2> fortunately you can do that over the phone...
<pleia2> yeah, stuff is stuff, can be replaced :)
<philipballew> that must be a nice feature. pay day is friday and I might be dropping 200 dollars if i have to. rather the ds then something you cant get back
<nhaines> Ttech: hello!
<pleia2> http://www.flickr.com/photos/8659143@N08/6737910193/
<pleia2> jesse and nhaines at the booth :)
<philipballew> That was a really good weekend
<pleia2> yes!
<philipballew> only like 360 days till scale11x
<pleia2> lol
<philipballew> maybe by then I will have found out who stole my bike
<MarkDude> Cool seeing everyone at Scale
<MarkDude> Sorry to hear about the DS and the bike
<MarkDude> Makes me want to RFID some stuff, and leave it lying around
<MarkDude> Well tracking gear rfid has some limits
<Guest80204> yey for services gaffes
<kdub_> man, where's philipballew when you need em? :P
<Ttech> probably partying.
<Ttech> nhaines, was wondering if you knew anything more about the videos from Ubicon
<akk> decompressing?
<nhaines> Ttech: yes, I sort of have all the current information about it.  Was there a specific question you had?
<Ttech> Where will it be posted / published and what not?
<nhaines> They didn't record the livestreams during the show.
<Ttech> But you guys had another camera in the room?
<nhaines> So once I get the video back from my videographer, then SCALE will have me upload them somewhere and they'll rehost them.
<nhaines> Yes, I hired the other camera.  :)
<Ttech> Ah very cool. :)
<nhaines> Probably about a month out if I had to guess.
<Ttech> Oh yikes! Alright, better then never.
<Ttech> Its really a shame that SCALE does not archive their live video
<nhaines> All of the talks were archived, but just not some of the Friday stuff.
<nhaines> I think last year's Ubucon videos are still up.
<Ttech> what do you mean archived?
<akk> It always takes a while for conference talks to get uploaded and available.
<nhaines> I mean saved and put up for viewing.
<akk> It takes a surprising amount of horsepower to transcode hours of video.
<Ttech> nhaines, Oh I was thinking transcripts.
<nhaines> Just to give you an example, when I plug in the drive I keep last year's videos, it shows me that's about 31GB of video files.
<nhaines> Transcripts are *insanely* hard to produce.  :)
<Ttech> akk, Yeah I know the business, got a cluster of 15 mac pros that do transcoding. :/
<Ttech> And exporting
<Ttech> nhaines, Thats why I was confused.
<akk> transcripts like text files of what people said? Usually that requires an army of people listening and typing in stuff.
<nhaines> And then people for some reason like to change what was said.
<Ttech> You have an army of Ubuntu member!
<akk> I don't think voice recognition is anywhere near good enough to automate that.
<Ttech> I say put them to work.
<Ttech> akk, Google's method on YouTube is kinda interesting, seldom accurate though
<pleia2> omg! the hotel found my 3DS!!!!!
 * Ttech throws pleia2 a cookie
<pleia2> they're going to ship it to me, no charge :)
<pleia2> very nice of them
<Ttech> oh nice
<Ttech> actually very nice
<Ttech> especially how expensive everything was in that hotel
<pleia2> I should have asked where it was found
<pleia2> guess it doesn't matter though :)
<MarkDude> Near pile of mountain dew as well as candy wrappers I guess
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> more wondering whether it was in my room or floating around elsewhere in the hotel
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-01-26
<greg-g> pleia2: yay!
<nhaines> pleia2: \o/
<nhaines> pleia2: congratulations!  :D
<pleia2> :D
<bkerensa> pleia2: Do you sign all of your e-mail?
<bkerensa> Just wondering because we are have a discussion in our channel on the importance if any of signing e-mail
<pleia2> bkerensa: I don't sign any of it
<pleia2> I only use gpg for debian package signing and as an encryption method (I'll email gpg encrypted files to specific recipients so only they can open them)
<bkerensa> exactly :D
<akk> I've never managed to get mutt to do anything useful with GPG signatures.
<pleia2> I had it all set up for a while, but it was tedious to maintain
<bkerensa> yeah I just noticed one member of the loco signs all his e-mail and imho when I see GPG in e-mail its kind of distracting :P so I asked why he was in the practice of doing such and told him that I didnt sign e-mail unless I was sending something important I didnt want others to have
<pleia2> it's not a bad practice to be in if you can be bothered to do it, email is ridiculously easy to spoof
<pleia2> I'm just lazy, and it makes heads of non-geeks explode
<akk> I did once get it working briefly in mutt, and found that it added 5 sec or so to displaying every email
<akk> while it went off and did ... something ... that didn't end up giving me any more info than I'd had before
<pleia2> yeah, even on a beefy server it takes a second or two, and that's annoying
<akk> (except that yes, this email was indeed signed by someone)
<akk> Even when it was someone I'd been to a keysigning with, that didn't seem to give me any higher level of info
<akk> like "yes, this is the person whose key you've signed and vice versa"
<pleia2> I have other ways to contact people if they send a suspicious email anyway :)
<akk> because that info was on some random server somewhere that wasn't the one being checked by mutt
<bkerensa> MarkDude: When you come up for CLS we are doing a big BBQ you know?
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> Have some UbuBurgers :P
<Guest80204> redundant. should be UbuRgers
<bkerensa> indeed
<Guest80204> oo-boor-gerz
<bkerensa> I thought redundancy was a good thing though?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> In technology anyways
<bkerensa> :P
<Guest80204> food technology is not healthy
 * Guest80204 is a fan of -Os over -O3
<Darkwing> yay! new toy
 * MarkDude would like to
<MarkDude> And Fedora gold-plated steaks
<MarkDude> rofl
 * MarkDude kids
<MarkDude> We would most likely bring Beefy Miracles
<Guest80204> steaks with hats?
<Darkwing> http://www.asus.com/Eee/Eee_Pad/Eee_Pad_Slider_SL101/ wife got it for my birthday.
<MarkDude> Steaks covered in edible gold
<MarkDude> ,sarcasm>
<Darkwing> gold... bah
<nhaines> Darkwing: it's not just for breakfast anymore.
<Guest80204> duck is typically dinner, not breakfast
<Darkwing> lol
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-01-27
<MarkDude> dragon, ping
<MarkDude> dragon, pingy
<dragon> MarkDude: pong!
<Ttech> A real dragon?
<dragon> Yes, very real.
<Ttech> :o
<Ttech> And it speaks, and does not bite!
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Do you have lodging plans yet for CLS/OSCON?
<bkerensa> I might be able to house you for a few days
<MarkDude> dragon, pm
<MarkDude> bkerensa, not yet
<MarkDude> Can we throw a party there?
 * MarkDude already has some sponsors
<MarkDude> Like we did year before last with Ryan MFing Singer
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Idk if its low key I guess but if not the guy who owns GroundKontrol told me anytime Ubuntu Oregon needs the space just to call and let him know
<bkerensa> I got plenty of places to throw parties
<MarkDude> Right on
<MarkDude> I will start planning OSCON stuff next
<MarkDude> month
<philipballew> UDS  Sponsorships open
<Ttech> mmm
<philipballew> probably gonna apply this weekend
<nhaines> I can tell I'm getting older.  First of all, I had to take a nap at lunch.  So that's new in the past couple of years.
<nhaines> Then, my brain said "Enter S3 suspend mode."  My arm said "Entering S4 hibernate mode!" and now my back is saying "bad sectors found."
<akk> heh, nhaines
<akk> I'm not sure that's a sign of getting older as much as getting geekier :)
<nhaines> :)
<pleia2> naps++
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> I find needing naps more often but then again I also stay up till 2am/3am most days
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> philipballew: Hello :D
<philipballew> bkerensa, how goes it
<philipballew> i am about to out out a blog post on scale tonight/tomorrow morning
<bkerensa> yeah cool
 * bkerensa has to start packing tonight
<philipballew> bkerensa, where you goin?
<bkerensa> then pack all day tomorrow and hopefully sunday by 11am I should have a fleet of trucks and vehicles here :)
<bkerensa> Moving across town
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> Portland is big though so its essentially like moving from San Francisco to say South San Francisco
<philipballew> id help if i could. ill be in portland come july for like 9 days probably
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Do it
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> jcastro from Canonical will be here for OSCON I just found out
<bkerensa> and MarkDude will be coming
<philipballew> i just need to find a way to stay up there on the cheep. i think i have an uncle who lives there. i went to lunch with jcastro last weekend
<nhaines> Jorge is pretty awesome.
<bkerensa> I have not met him
<bkerensa> :D
<nhaines> I've met him twice, and he was awesome in 2008 too.  :)
<bkerensa> I met Jono last year though and he is pretty cool but a very busy guy
<bkerensa> :)
<nhaines> Jono's also very cool, but probably too busy for his own good.
<bkerensa> He never had time to breath someone was constantly wanting to talk to him or interview him the entire convention
<philipballew> true, he needs to take a few weeks off
<bkerensa> months
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew> he finished unity damage controll so thats nice now though
<bkerensa> philipballew: You should try to be here for CLS I'm telling you its better than OSCON or any convention in my opinion
<philipballew> i will. I just need to figure out how to live in portland for that long
<philipballew> it makes the 4 day osscon into like 8 days
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> I will see what I can figure out
<bkerensa> surely someone from Ubuntu Oregon can house you if I can't
<philipballew> If someone from organ can I would be indebted
<bkerensa> I will send a e-mail to our list in June and ask who would be willing to let travelers couch surf
<bkerensa> I saw two people sleep at the convention center last year
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> they just slept behind their booth
<pleia2> hah
<philipballew> Thats what I was gonna do at scale untill scale saw that and threw me in a hotel room.
<bkerensa> I don't think it was preference though because those floors are cement with thin carpet
<philipballew> I can do that for you and keep the convention floor safe
<bkerensa> lol
<philipballew> at 19 i am pretty adaptable
<philipballew> 20 soon
<nhaines> Ha, that's why you need to bring a mat.
<bkerensa> :P philipballew who put you in a hotel? Gareth?
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew> bkerensa, still unsure. I got an email from someone saying i got one with dave and I thought it was a really cool thing!
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> :D
<Ttech> i wish I could go to oscon
<bkerensa> you guys should all carpool
<bkerensa> make MarkDude bring you
<bkerensa> :P
<Ttech> We could. :P
<bkerensa> he already does a carpool up
<Ttech> But I have no place to stay!
<philipballew> ill be in sac at that time
<Ttech> oh
<bkerensa> but its Fedora people so they will bash Ubuntu :P
<philipballew> sleep in the car
<Ttech> no carpool then.
<Ttech> bkerensa, I play nice with fedora people. :P
 * philipballew cant :)
<Ttech> haha
<Ttech> philipballew, so you will be driving up from northern?
<Ttech> Its going to be a very loong drive otherwise
<akk> Long drive either way.
<akk> But less long from sac.
<bkerensa> I see it this way... I think you should all carpool
<bkerensa> and rent a suite at the Crowne Plaza
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> $220 a night and you can easily fit 6+ people
<Ttech> bkerensa, Where abouts are you?
<philipballew> Ttech, maybe, or finding a creigslist rideshare. you can crash at my place for a few days untill we head up via cheep ride if youd like
<Ttech> philipballew, :o
<pleia2> ticket price for the event itself has tended to be quite the deterrent for me, even with something like a 20% LUG discount (the company I work for doesn't pay for me to go)
<bkerensa> Ttech: I'm in Portland
<Ttech> Ah
<Ttech> bkerensa, MUCH closer.
<pleia2> plus travel, hotel... too much :\
<bkerensa> pleia2: We get free passes?
<pleia2> bkerensa: who is "we"?
<akk> The actual OSCON conference (the talks) is crazy expensive.
<bkerensa> Obviously not unlimited but surely enough to handle a few californians
<bkerensa> pleia2: Ubuntu Oregon
<bkerensa> all dot org booths get free passes
<Ttech> philipballew, I've never done a craiglist rideshare.
<pleia2> bkerensa: are you asking? I don't know
<Ttech> it sounds like hitchhiking for the digital world
<philipballew> its usually pretty good
<Ttech> philipballew, neat!
<bkerensa> and for talks and sessions they give us a stack of golden passes that accompany our exhibitor passes
<bkerensa> no no I'm saying this is what they do
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> oh ok, your question mark confused me :)
<Ttech> bkerensa, oh. thats neat. So everyone gets free entry?
<bkerensa> valorie and one other WA loco person came down plus we had 5+ people
<Ttech> to stuff?
<bkerensa> so they comp'ed 7 people just for Ubuntu Oregon
<bkerensa> Ttech: That was the case last year
<Ttech> bkerensa, Nice.
<bkerensa> I know all the people who handle each function so I don't think the situation is going to be to different if at all this year
<bkerensa> For me I don't much care about being in all the talks because running the booth has me busy and plus you can watch all the talks and sessions online
<nhaines> pleia2: indicator of confusion causes confusion? :)
<akk> bkerensa: You can? Two years ago OSCON didn't record most talks -- did they last year?
<bkerensa> yeah most of the big ones
<bkerensa> all the keynotes
<pleia2> nhaines: truth
<bkerensa> eck
<bkerensa> all the main speakers
<bkerensa> then they had streaming too
<bkerensa> the problem is accessing the net from the convention center
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> its rather impossible at most times
<pleia2> I bring a 3G modem these days
<bkerensa> cell tower also was taking a beating
<bkerensa> well at least for AT&T
<bkerensa> :(
<pleia2> Sprint++
<bkerensa> I had solid signal but my service was horrible :P
<pleia2> I can also tether through my phone, so if Sprint is fail I have t-mobile
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> when I was at NANOG in philly they actually took over the whole hotel network throughout the building, it was awesome
<pleia2> apparently a guy knew a guy
<bkerensa> well this year I hope to ask Linbit to let us use their dedicated internet port they pay for and just hook up a router and have a hotspot
<bkerensa> I think the big problem I have to deal with is
<bkerensa> power
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> O'Reilly only covers a booth with cover so we have to pay for power and chairs and boy are they expensive
<bkerensa> Power is $200
<bkerensa> and chairs are $75 to $150 a pop
<nhaines> bkerensa: bring an exercise bike hooked to a generator.
<bkerensa> Last year I ended up asking someone to sponsor our power cost and they did and as for chairs we snuck some in
<bkerensa> nhaines: :P
<nhaines> bkerensa: then when visitors to the booth ask how they can contribute to the project, just point at the bike.  :P
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> we usually just end up using chairs to pile stuff on ;) so I wouldn't see lack of chairs as a problem so much
<bkerensa> pleia2: You guys stand all day?
<pleia2> jcastro came by our booth and helped for a bit, we were all like "aah, tired of standing" and he took the opportunity to tell us about his standing desk
<pleia2> bkerensa: yeah, we pretty much talk to people non-stop at the booth, no time to sit
<pleia2> (at least at SCALE)
<nhaines> Yeah, I've always just spent the entire time at the booth standing.
<bkerensa> Last year we had a demo laptop so people could check out Unity
<pleia2> http://www.flickr.com/photos/8659143@N08/6737910193/
<bkerensa> and we just sort of sat and if people came by we would ask if they had questions and would like a CD or brochure etc
<nhaines> Friends came by just as the SCALE Tour came up and asked if someone could give a 2 minute rundown of our project and I volunteered.  They were impressed by the speech.
<pleia2> ^ chairs, not being sat in :)
<bkerensa> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ubuntuoregon/6602053303/in/photostream <-- chairs being sat in with giant penguin attacking
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> but we really get no down time at scale, it slows down after breaks but it never really stops
<bkerensa> huh
<bkerensa> we have downtime once a day when they bring beer onto the floor
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> they couldn't get the keg open
<pleia2> hehe
<bkerensa> then everyone goes to booths that have beer
<bkerensa> and we dont so they leave :D
<nhaines> pleia2: I actually saw the photographer pull out the camera in my periphrial vision and smiled for the picture without taking my eyes off the person I was talking to.
<pleia2> nhaines: haha, nice
<pleia2> I still need to blog about scale, in which I give Jesse 50 gold stars
<bkerensa> I try to spend 60% of the time at the booth and the rest of the time spent talking with other exhibitors and trying to find sponsors for events throughout the year
<pleia2> he's always an exceptional booth volunteer :)
<nhaines> jbermudes has been consistantly awesome over the last 5 years.  :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Heh http://pnw.ubuntu-us.org/
<pleia2> hah, what is pnw?
<bkerensa> heh :)
<bkerensa> the reason MarkDude thinks Oregon keeps getting denied approval :P
<bkerensa> PNW was Oregon/WA/Idaho
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> he's full of conspiracy theories :)
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> he wanted to make a scene on our behalf and I asked kindly not too :P
<bkerensa> idk PNW is really old it was disbanded by CC a long time ago
<nhaines> I thought Oregon was denied last time because it contained no one from Oregon.
<bkerensa> nah
<bkerensa> Dan Shufelt was the last lead to apply
<bkerensa> and he was from Portland too
<pleia2> bkerensa: I don't think the loco council even knows about PNW
<Ttech> top secret?
<pleia2> and thanks for talking him down :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Paultag does the new council likely not
 * bkerensa barely knows about PNW :)
<bkerensa> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-pnw/2010-November/000261.html <-- we still use its resources though
<pleia2> the last attempt at approval did prompt a review of the documented approval requirements though, so that's good
<pleia2> my 3DS is home :)
<nhaines> pleia2: :D
<pleia2> it even turns on!
 * pleia2 goes to put it on charger
<bkerensa> pleia2: is the 3DS better then the regular DS?
<nhaines> bkerensa: vastly better.
<bkerensa> hmm
<pleia2> it's full of internets
<bkerensa> I was a big fan of the older gameboys and I got a Nintendo DS a year or two ago and was not too thrilled but maybe its just the games
<bkerensa> I used to love the old zelda on gameboy
<bkerensa> :D
<nhaines> bkerensa: you can buy that for 3DS Virtual Console for like $5.99 I think.
<bkerensa> oh
<nhaines> And since I couldn't justify the DX version when I got my GBC, I did!  :D
<nhaines> Also, Super Mario 3D Land is super fun.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-01-28
<philipballew> pleia2, you found it?
<nhaines> philipballew: the hotel found it.
<philipballew> nice!!!
<nhaines> philipballew: then they shipped it back to her free of charge.
<Ttech> how do you read stuff that you were away from?
<philipballew> Ttech, what you mean?
<Ttech> you joined in on a conversation that started after you quit. :D
<philipballew> lol. me and her follow each other on twitter
<Ttech> ah
<Ttech> philipballew, that explains it
<Ttech> i thought you were using some kind of ircmagic
 * philipballew is awesome
<nhaines> haha
<jyo> Hey people who went to SCALE, how cool was seeing the Raspberry Pi running XMBC?
<Ttech> jyo, It was fun.
<Ttech> jyo, my favorite part was watching the pi try to setup the keyboard as a network interface
<MarkDude> Anyone coming to DVLUG?
<MarkDude> grantbow, for example?
<MarkDude> G walked in
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> I have to ask
<Ttech> how many woodchucks does it take to chuck wood?
<bkerensa> were those things you put skittles in at scale from the hospital?
<Ttech> bkerensa, they appeared to be
<Ttech> but isn't that what nix is all about? reuse?
<bkerensa> well I think they use those for like uhh surgery :P
<Ttech> yeah that is what it looked to be.
<bkerensa> btw anyone here about the SCOTUS ruling saying works in the public domain can be re-copyrighted
<pleia2> I think they came from a dollar store
<pleia2> and they were m&ms :)
<Ttech> bkerensa, I heard about that one, its like what they are trying in Canada were they not?
<bkerensa> M&M's are much better imho :D
<pleia2> +1
<bkerensa> idk
<akk> bkerensa: SCOTUS is really bending over backward to take away rights lately.
<bkerensa> but I'm copyrighting Mozart
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and Huckleberry Finn
<bkerensa> :D
<Ttech> akk, it goes in cycles really
<bkerensa> jk mostly
<Ttech> bkerensa, do it
<Ttech> you'll be rich
<Ttech> and I expect my 25%
<bkerensa> akk: Yeah its like Ttech said... Our government works in cycles if intelligence and craziness
<bkerensa> Congress does really horrible for a few terms then they do some good work :P
<pleia2> I don't know if I'd go far as call it intelligence
<akk> The good work seems to be fairly rare. :(
<akk> Most years it seems like one step forward, 20 steps backward.
<pleia2> I am sick and I didn't even eat the plague carring m&ms at scale
<bkerensa> well If I ever want humor (perhaps bad humor) I just go to govtrack.us and look at newly introduced legislation and laugh at how congress can often introduce the most wacky and sometimes costly and unimportant legislation when our economy is so bad... You would think their priorities would be aimed at writing laws that benefit their constituents
<akk> oh no, pleia2!
<pleia2> maybe I should have eaten them to build up a resistance
<bkerensa> pleia2: Chinatown has some awesome remedies
<bkerensa> :D
<akk> I ate a couple early on. Crossing fingers.
<pleia2> hah
<pleia2> I'm not terrible sick like I was last year, just cough, sniffles and slight fever
<pleia2> made it through work today and then took a nap :)
<Ttech> pleia2, :(
<pleia2> now I am looking at my todo list and my brain is turning to mush, stupid sick
<bkerensa> Chicken noodle soup!
<bkerensa> :D
<akk> Last year was awful -- I got sick after SCALE and stayed sick for about 2 months.
<Ttech> pleia2, sounds like me most days
<pleia2> my fever peaked around 103 last year, it was pretty horrible
<Ttech> Ubuntu - where the sick people are.
<Ttech> :\
<pleia2> I missed like 3 days of work, and I work from home so it's usually pretty easy to work from home!
<pleia2> Ttech: it's because we hug everyone
<pleia2> err, work while sick
<Ttech> pleia2, I hugged nobody. :(
<Ttech> I guess I'm not a Ubuntu member yet.
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> next time!
<Ttech> Initiate me please.
 * pleia2 hugs Ttech 
<akk> I do a lot of handwashing and avoiding other people's keyboards at conferences. But there are still those rooms full of coughing people.
 * Ttech hugs pleia2 
<Ttech> akk, That is why you sit very front or very back. ;)
<pleia2> one of my fiance's high school friends is coming to visit for a week, arriving tonight
 * pleia2 will hide in bedroom so not to make her sick too
<Ttech> oh, don't be nice, make her sick.
<Ttech> very sick.
<pleia2> lol
<volvopeep> hello
<pleia2> hello volvopeep
<volvopeep> how are you
<volvopeep> sorry im new to this
<pleia2> good, you?
<volvopeep> good
 * Ttech waves
<volvopeep> ya
<volvopeep> any good software I should check out?
<volvopeep> im just wondering
<Ttech> volvopeep, What sort of software are you looking for?
<volvopeep> all softs of stuff
<Ttech> hmm.
<Ttech> Blender3d?
<volvopeep> id like visualizations for audacious2
<volvopeep> what's that
<volvopeep> wifi software
<pleia2> uploaded some photos of ubucon and our booth to the team flickr page: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ubuntu-us-ca/sets/72157629062557621/
<Ttech> pleia2, https://picasaweb.google.com/102399332305331506712/SCALE10x?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCOyOnr_ljeOzNg&feat=directlink if you need more photos
<Ttech> I have some videos of your booth too I think
<pleia2> hehe, ceramic tux
<Ttech> ;) yeh
<Ttech> blame philip
<pleia2> I forgot to tell him, some guy came to our booth to take pictures of it because he's making some ceramic tux bear steins
<Ttech> haha
<pleia2> beer too
<Ttech> I took it with the headphones
<pleia2> bear steins? hoo boy
<Ttech> pleia2, hmm?
<pleia2> I made a typo
<Ttech> oh
<Ttech> oh I see bear steins
<MarkDude> dragon, PING
<dragon> MarkDude, PONG
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-01-29
<MarkDude> grantbow, you would make an awesome Professor Zombie
<MarkDude> Anyone able to go A's fanfest today?
 * MarkDude has extra tickets
<nhaines> pleia2: I took an extra day off of work on Monday and slept for 17 hours, and that seems to have prevented me from actually getting SCALE flu this year.
<dan457> ;)
<pleia2> nhaines: I didn't get sick until Thursday, so I don't know whether to call it the scale flu or not :)
<jtatum> con crud D:
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-01-22
<philipballew> Just found out Greyhound is only a dollar from San Diego to LA. Guess like I might get to SCALE after all.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-01-23
<bkerensa> Gareth: so looks like you get three people instead of little ol' me :) Mozilla is flying one person from Canada and two from the Midwest and they may also fly some folks from MV plus we have one local person there
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> and they are bringing Firefox OS Phones :)
<bkerensa> and swag galore
<Gareth> bkerensa: awesome!
<Gareth> bkerensa: ..and they'll leave one of the Firefox OS Phones for me.
<bkerensa> Gareth: I wish :P I have not even got my FF phone yet... was supposed to get it this month but looking more like next month
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-01-24
<grantbow> good #civicrm meetup now in SF @EFF - thanks for hosting
<grantbow> the Center for the Book is hosting their civicrm at Rackspace running Ubuntu 10.10
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-01-25
<raevol> HAPPY FRIDAY
<philipballew> raevol, same to you!
<raevol> philipballew: wassssssssssssap!
<raevol> i just did a google search for "steam linix"
<raevol> wow
<philipballew> raevol, have the day and have yet to get out of bed
<philipballew> you at work?
<raevol> yea at work
<raevol> been sick so i came in late
<raevol> BTW
<raevol> HELL FROZE OVER: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Original-Half-Life-Launched-on-Steam-for-Linux-Screenshot-Tour-324059.shtml
<darthrobot> Title: [Original Half-Life Launched on Steam for Linux – Screenshot Tour - Softpedia]
<philipballew> I got the scale codes yesterday. gonna register myself tonight, then make sure it works and email it to you
<raevol> awesome :)
<raevol> i am excited for scale!!
<raevol> i'll need to figure out my housing
<philipballew> maybe email the list asking for roomshare
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-01-22
 * philipballew tackles raevol 
 * raevol is tackled by philipballew
<raevol> supsupsupsupsupsupsups
<jyo> huh. No ebroder in this channel?
<jyo> rww: L7 right now?
<pleia2> jyo: broder :)
<broder> hihi?
<broder> (hey jyo - saw your PM a few minutes ago, but was helping with our new CTF)
<jyo> broder: Yeah, I'm downstairs. ;)
<broder> ah, i'm actually at the BOS event :)
<rww> jyo: L6, about a bar off L7
<rww> will probably hit it before the weekend
<philipballew> rww, around
<philipballew> ?
<rww> yes
<rww> until 1:10 or so
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-01-23
<philipballew> kdub, you coming to SCALE this year? :)
<kdub> philipballew, we'll see... i meant to put together a presentation, but that didnt happen
<philipballew> kdub, happens to the best of us.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-01-25
<pleia2> ubuntu user days is happening in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat today if anyone wants to join us :)
<ianorlin> hi I also live in California in Torrance and am trying to find a lug nearby and the lilax website won't load
<pleia2> welcome ianorlin :)
<pleia2> coming to scale in february? https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale12x
<darthrobot`> Title: [SCALE 12x]
<ianorlin> strongly thinking about it
<pleia2> we're having a booth there (can always use more volunteers :)) and hosting an ubucon all day friday where we have ubuntu-themed presentations
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale12x has some details of Ubuntu stuff
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale12x - Ubuntu Wiki]
<ianorlin> I ended up watching some of last years on youtube but the volume was really quiet on the recording
<rww> There's also a LUG table at SCaLE, more on-topicly.
<ianorlin> I figured there would be
<ianorlin> why did I have to get interested in linux right after graduating UCLA
<pleia2> hehe
<rww> as for lilax, https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/lilax might be helpful
<darthrobot`> Title: [Google Groups]
<rww> thanks darthrobot`, that was insightful :P
<ianorlin> ok that was wierd turning my touchpad on made me not able to clik
<rww> someone else bringing a computer to SCaLE? I'll come with two netbooks and a desktop, and was thinking of doing Xubuntu, Lubuntu, and Kubuntu for them
<rww> but presumably we should have an Ubuntu computer somewhere :P
<pleia2> system76 is lending us at least one
<rww> ah, nice
<rww> hrm, 12.04.4 is coming out early next month, guess I should just stick with 13.10 ISOs for the ISO collection right now
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-01-26
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: January 26th | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<philipballew> pleia2, pm?
<raevol> philipballew: hallo
<rww> Oh, snap, that's today.
<rww> I hopefully will be back in time, might not be though -_-
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group http://www.berkeleylug.com/ - @ Bobby G's noon - 3pm
<darthrobot`> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group]
<philipballew> rww, around?
<ianorlin> He said he was going somewhere and migh not be back in time for the meeting
<ianorlin> what time are meetings at 8pm?
<pleia2> 7pm
<ianorlin> thanks
<pleia2> ubucon schedule \o/ http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/topic/ubucon
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubucon | SCALE 12x]
<pleia2> well, not quite, but it's properly sorted up on http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale12x/schedule/friday :)
<darthrobot`> Title: [Friday, February 22, 2013 | SCALE 12x]
<blitz> aww is that all socal
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-01-20
<nhaines> So my greatest accomplishment so far as a LoCo leader is to get our logo updated: https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale/13x/exhibitors?page=6
<darthrobot> Title: [Exhibitors | SCALE 13x]
<philipballew> nhaines, the bio seems outdated
<nhaines> philipballew: it's 100% accurate, so it goes on the queue.
<nhaines> That said, if anyone wants to take a crack at it, feel free to email me!
<philipballew> nhaines,  How about "Ubuntu: You already know what it is and already have an opinion on it"
<nhaines> I'll probably go with something a little more descriptive.  :)
<philipballew> nhaines, maybe "Ubuntu: We're like Debian, but for hipsters"
<philipballew> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/f2/f2a4810e4f57ba7674240f0863d5ffb12938556f37265163c7037d9227e7afca.jpg
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg]
<nhaines> Ubuntu *is* the third most popular desktop OS in the world.
<rww> second is Debian amirite
<nhaines> something something macintosh
<rww> but going to conferences taught me that 90% of Macs have Linux on them
<nhaines> It certainly doesn't hurt.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-01-21
<nhaines> So http://www.ubuntu.com/things is a thing.
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Core on Internet Things | Snappy | Ubuntu]
<elky> nhaines: i did what i could figure out on that list, that lyz hadn't done, except post on the forums
<nhaines> elky: ooh, thank you!
<elky> i don't care enough about forums to log in there
<nhaines> Me either.  But I might do it anyway.
<elky> im assuming i did it ok, i'm sure someone will inform me in due course if i did not
<nhaines> That's good enough for me!
<pleia2> I haven't done anything lately, I just tend to do the loco team portal one an extra meeting out so folks can plan accordingly (as if!)
<pleia2> jose: ooh, you'll get your taco bell next month! ;)
<jose> pleia2: yes! so excited to get it!
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> jose: we should chat sometime soon (not now) about ubuconla, I'm thinking I'll stay in Peru several days after the conference so I can go to Cuzco (and Machu Picchu!)
<jose> pleia2: sure! as long as you don't get altitude sickness we should be good to go!
<pleia2> haha, who knows, bring it on :)
<pleia2> it'll be worth it, I've wanted to go forever
<nhaines> pleia2: I was just looking at the SCALE Exhibitor Kit, and it reminded me to ask whether you were sending stuff down for the booth.  :)
<nhaines> pleia2: also, never play poker with Gareth, because the other day he was like "Hey, I wanted to talk to you about the booth... we're moving you to the smaller hall..." and then he gave us one of the best booths.
<pleia2> nhaines: if I can find someone to bring things down, I'm happy to send down some stickers, pens and a couple copies of the Official Ubuntu book, plus whatever other booth hardware I have and you might need
<nhaines> pleia2: remember to sign the books!  :D
<pleia2> I will, hopefully Matthew Helmke and philip will be there two, so along with jose you could get all 4!
<pleia2> I'll drop Matthew an email and Cc: you to confirm
<jose> \o/
<jose> finally meeting Matt
<nhaines> Which reminds me that you should sign one to me.  Because I had hoped to get one from you at SCALE anyway.  :)
<pleia2> nhaines: certainly will :)
<nhaines> :D
<nhaines> Oh, so the good news is that mhall119 mentioned in the Engineering hangout that he's heard that he's bringing bq Aquaris phones to SCALE for the booth.
<nhaines> Which is good, because I've been waiting for confirmation from him (which I do not yet have) because SCALE wants to publicize that.
<pleia2> ah yeah, jcastro mentioned that the other day when he was taunting me about all the fun I'm missing (heckling Aq)
<nhaines> I need to see if he's still bringing an Orange Box.
<nhaines> System 76 might be donating laptops.
<nhaines> This is basically going to be the best booth ever.
<pleia2> :D
<jose> nhaines: we will have an orange box, yes :)
<pleia2> alas, no matthew :( couldn't make arrangements work
<nhaines> jose: yay!  :)  Now I just have to figure out where to put the massive amount of computing power we have.
<nhaines> pleia2: aww.  :(
<jose> :(
<jose> nhaines: it'll have to have its own table, because kirkland will be there and it's his baby
<nhaines> jose: we only have two tables.
<nhaines> Well, I'll think of something.
<jose> just kidding :P
<jose> but kirkland does love the orange box
<nhaines> Then why doesn't he marry it?
<nhaines> Also I owe kirland a hug.  Or at least a beer.  Because byobu.
<philipballew> pleia2, I just saw that email from that Larry person. It seems like I should be able to help him out. Even though he is running a mac book...
<philipballew> Actually, macbooks and Ubuntu usually play nice I think...
 * philipballew is really enjoying his new thinkpad
 * philipballew goes off to his literature class.
<nhaines> Ooh, just got confirmation on the booth laptops.
<pleia2> woo
<DonkeyHotei> booth laptops? canonical provides such now?
<pleia2> system76
<DonkeyHotei> do they have a separate booth this year?
<nhaines> Nope.
<MarkDude> Yay Carl
 * MarkDude needs to see if he will give me that shirt- from like 4 years ago- he was gonna give me a 76 :D
<DonkeyHotei> in related observation, my car ran 1000% better after filling up at valero than after filling up at 76
<nhaines> pleia2: During the Ubuntu Global Jam Ubuntu on Air thing  today, when jose was assigned a work item for "South America/Other" regions, he joked that one day there'd be a UGJ on Mars and someone else, mhall119 or dholbach said ISS.  I said I'd be submitting my community donation request shortly.
<pleia2> ++
<DonkeyHotei> "global" would not be so apt when a different globe is involved
<DonkeyHotei> but then, ubuntu would long have run out of terrestrial release animals and adjectives by then
<nhaines> "Maverick Marskat"
<MarkDude> Universal Jam instead of Global? Im in :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-01-22
<pleia2> fyi: site is down for a little bit "The physical hardware that your Linode resides on requires emergency maintenance and we feel the most prudent course of action is to migrate your Linode to new hardware."
<pleia2> it's gone down twice in as many weeks due to hardware issues, so I'm not surprised or unhappy about this, glad they're finally moving it
<nhaines> yay
<nhaines> pleia2: who is Debra Williams plz?
<pleia2> nhaines: oh! she's the woman I work with at pearson for my books
<pleia2> Matthew must have forwarded the thread
<nhaines> Cool.  I sort of imagined that but wanted to make sure.
<nhaines> My editor from Apress is going to be at SCALE too.  :)
<pleia2> nice
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-01-23
<nhaines> The only thing that makes me angrier than systemd is when people call it "System D".
<DonkeyHotei> in text, you mean?
<nhaines> Yes.
<MarkDude> Google + Apple +systemd = Skynet
<MarkDude> Systemd can do EVERYTHING. Not joking, it can download pics from Internets too
<MarkDude> A few years from now- Im gonna be a Systemd Ambassador. Folks will be going to Systemd-bucon
<MarkDude> Our only form of individuality will be our choice of containers
<MarkDude> Only outlaws will have init
<ianorlin> MarkDude: give me the ability to shapesift or it can't do everything
<DonkeyHotei> fight sarcasm with sarcasm, i guess
<MarkDude> DonkeyHotei, only a touch of sarcasm. d does replace sooo much. Many FOSS folks are ready to endorse other ways to init, if they will work, and get adopted
<MarkDude> Quite a few from the part of Linux this started in. Splits are gonna happen. Eventually tho- d will allow shapeshifting when combined with hololens XD
<philipballew> pleia2, Did the guy from San Diego ever email you again? I emailed him two days ago about his macbook and he has not responded.
<philipballew> Maybe I'll email him personally, as I just responded to the list.
<pleia2> philipballew: he's not subscribed to the list, so you do want to include him on the Cc
<philipballew> pleia2, alright, I see.
<pleia2> (sorry, didn't realize he wasn't included on your mail until now)
<philipballew> pleia2, I'll just email him personally I guess maybe.
 * pleia2 nods
<philipballew> I usually have no problem fixing a touchpad, but it is a macbook, so it might be a struggle...
<pleia2> I know there are linux tools for the old PPC macs to handle touchpads, but honestly I've never used a mac from this decade with linux
<philipballew> Me either, i would sell it and buy a old dell or something if I was him.
<philipballew> Craigslist if filled with them here.
<pleia2> a lot of people really like mac hardware
<pleia2> I never quite got the fascination myself, but it is what it is :)
<philipballew> pleia2, yeah, I mean it is nice hardware I guess. It seems that if you are not using osx, then the point of a mac does not seem worth it as much.
<pleia2> I dunno, most mac folks go on about how awesome applecare is, I've never had to get my laptops repaired in the first 4 years, why would you want a laptop that needs such a thing?
<pleia2> doesn't seem so great to me
<pleia2> oh, and my laptops have always been horrible cheap things, until recently
<philipballew> The only time I had to get a laptop fixed was when I crashed on my bike and Dell came right out three days later and installed a new screen.
<philipballew> With apple you have to go to the apple store
<philipballew> but they do have good customer care for sure
<philipballew> Macs are more durable though than some other brands
<blitz> pleia2 I think you've just been a statistical outlier then
<pleia2> when philip mentioned durability I did realize that in spite of traveling so much, I'm quite gentle with my hardware, so maybe that's it :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-01-24
<nhaines> Okay, looks like Ubuntu California got funds accepted for the SCALE booth, so time to crack the whip on the signup sheet, because we're all getting Ubuntu polo shirts.
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: is there a deadline?
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: end of January.
<pleia2> nhaines: nice work!
<DonkeyHotei> crap
<DonkeyHotei> i don't expect to have employment by the end of january, and employment would be required for making the trip
<nhaines> What size shirt do you wear?
<DonkeyHotei> me? L or XL depending on brand
<nhaines> I could've sworn the Canonical Store had sizing information.
<nhaines> Well, if we have extras I'll order you an XL.
<DonkeyHotei> previous ubu-ca shirts i got were all L
<nhaines> These are polo shirts.
<nhaines> ianorlin: give me your SCALE registration number, please!
<ianorlin> 321
<ianorlin> nhaines ^^
<nhaines> ianorlin: thanks!
<nhaines> I think two years ago my number was 16.  <3
<nhaines> Which is a nice round number.
<pleia2> I was going to wait until I heard more, but it's public information and important to pass along
<pleia2> eps has passed away
<pleia2> a couple folks have written about it in the other communities he's part of
<pleia2> http://file770.com/?p=20544
<darthrobot> Title: [Eric P. Scott Passes Away | File 770]
<pleia2> http://hazelchaz.livejournal.com/191637.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Walk Softly and Carry a Big Schtick - I remember Eric P. Scott]
<pleia2> this is very hard for me, I need some time, but I'll be at BerkeleyLUG on Sunday
<nhaines> The one thing that stood out to me about eps was that he was very reliable.  Always helped out at SCALE and was so reliable as to almost be easy to take for granted.
<nhaines> This is certainly a big loss to the communities he was in.
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> oh gosh, now I have to go clean the pasta cooker he got for me when he learned I didn't cook :(
<pleia2> it goes in the microwave, pretty much the best thing ever
<nhaines> I was just pondering his recipe for mac & cheese.
<pleia2> I enjoyed some good pasta tonight thanks to that cooker
<pleia2> aaand I'm too upset to computer anymore, night all
<nhaines> Good night, pleia2.
<ianorlin> thzt ix xzc
<DonkeyHotei> omfg
<ianorlin> that is sad
<DonkeyHotei> i've known him since the '90s
<nhaines> So it looks like I'm about to pay for 5 SCALE volunteers to go to SCALE.  That's a $350 value that is being gratefully provided to booth volunteers!
<nhaines> !cookie
<darthrobot> nhaines: Error: "cookie" is not a valid command.
<Eureka> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<nhaines> Boo.
<DonkeyHotei> http://linuxmafia.com/pipermail/sf-lug/2015q1/010680.html
<darthrobot> Title: [[sf-lug] In memoriam: Eric P. Scott]
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: would you send me the details on the memorial once they're known?  I can post to the Ubuntu California ML then.
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: best way to keep abreast is to RSVP directly
<nhaines> I'm not going.  I'd like to have the information so that I can make an announcement on the mailing list.
<DonkeyHotei> you can say that in your RSVP.
<nhaines> If I'm not going, it's not an RSVP.  And I'm sure he has more important things to worry about then emailing me.
<DonkeyHotei> au contraire
<DonkeyHotei> he asked for exactly this
<nhaines> Okay, that's sent off then.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-01-25
<nhaines> Gareth: do you guys have a SCALE flyer this year?
<Gareth> nhaines: yeah.  working on it.
<Gareth> well I'm not but someone else.
<Gareth> er is.  someone is.
<pleia2> awake and heading off to berkeleylug in a bit
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group noon-3p @ Bobby G's http://www.berkeleylug.com/?page_id=67
<darthrobot`> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group » Meetings]
 * pleia2 packs up for ride on BART
<nhaines> I've been on BART only once.  :)
<pleia2> it's nto bad :)
<pleia2> not
<DonkeyHotei> pleia2: are you already there?
<pleia2> DonkeyHotei: no, still home, waiting for my other half to be ready
<DonkeyHotei> pleia2: are you two driving?
<pleia2> DonkeyHotei: no, BART
<DonkeyHotei> i'm driving and i have room
<pleia2> DonkeyHotei: it'll probably be another half hour before he's ready :\ don't want to hold you up
<DonkeyHotei> i might be held up anyway
<DonkeyHotei> if i go off irc, (408)37-COMPU
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> I'll let you know :)
<nhaines> pleia2: helicopter.
 * pleia2 haz no helipad
<nhaines> Cars tend to move for a landing helicopter.
<pleia2> hehe
<DonkeyHotei> pleia2: i'm about to head to your place; i'd assume you'd be ready by the time i get there
<pleia2> doh, took bart
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-01-25
<Adran> nchambers: somehow we still never synced up, but you did find my booth. :D
<nchambers> Adran, I know its a shame D: maybe next year? I think so. I might have been missing a building completely though
<Adran> did you not try the other side?
<Adran> lol.
<nchambers> I think I did?
<nchambers> was it past the registration booths?
<Adran> i meant the other side
<Adran> the other building
<nchambers> yeah I went in there
<nchambers> but I didn't see any booths
<Adran> well, i know you found my booth
<Adran> because you're in the channel
<nchambers> actually someone in #freenude showed me here
<nchambers> but I think I definitely found the ubuntu booth
 * Adran headdesks
<nchambers> but I never found the HP one
<ianorlin> ugh missed the last day of scale but I tried way too long a day on Saturday and then went  back home but was in no shape to come back out
<ianorlin> ugh I hope I did not fall off the face of the earth for some people
<pleia2> nhaines: I haven't seen it, was the group photo published anywhere yet?
 * pleia2 collects things for blog post
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-01-26
<nhaines> pleia2: nope!  I have the RAW images, but am not allowed to share them.  They came out great and a composite image should be available in a day or two. This photo is a priority over the others.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-01-30
<pleia2> nhaines: any update on group photo availability? :)
<harry> Hello
<harry> Is anyone online?
<Guest52691> Hello
<nhaines> pleia2: no, but I'm going to call him today because I was very clear about how quickly we needed everything. :P
<ianorlin> nhaines: is this about the person with the photo?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-01-23
<nhaines> Meeting time!
<pleia2> o/
<nhaines> !startmeeting
<darthrobot`> nhaines: Error: "startmeeting" is not a valid command.
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting started Mon Jan 23 03:03:45 2017 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot`> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> #chair pleia2 lynorian
<darthrobot`> Current chairs: lynorian nhaines pleia2
<nhaines> Hi everyone!  It's time for our biweekly LoCo meeting here in sunny California!
<nhaines> And by "sunny" I mean "flooded."
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda is available here and is currently empty: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/17January22
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/17January22 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> so soggy
<nhaines> On the bright side, the value of waterfront property is on the rise, as is the water.  Unfortunately, the waterfront property itself isn't moving, just the water.  :)
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> UbuCon Summit and SCALE 15X are coming up on March 2nd-5th!
<pleia2> \o/
<nhaines> The call for papers is still open, and Richard and I are meeting to talk about what we have so far on Monday.  http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale/15x/cfp if you'd like to give a talk about Ubuntu!  :)
<darthrobot`> Title: [CFP | SCALE 15x]
<nhaines> If you'd like to visit UbuCon as an attendee, you can register at http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/ and should definitely use the promo code "UBNTU" for 50% off a full expo pass!
<darthrobot`> [R: www.socallinuxexpo.org] Title: [SCALE 15x | 15x]
<nhaines> And if you'd like to volunteer to help out at the Ubuntu booth at SCALE, you can get a free SCALE pass by signing up for at least one shift here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale15x
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale15x - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> We plan to get ubucon.org updated by the first of the month, so stay tuned.
<nhaines> Any other upcoming events?
<pleia2> nothing from me
<pleia2> nhaines: will the second day have scheduled presentations, or just be unconferencey?
 * pleia2 has an idea for a talk, but can't participate on Thursday
<nhaines> pleia2: looks like we're mostly going to be unconferency, but we will also give talks scheduling priority if we have the space.
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> well, I'll submit anyway and see what happens :)
<nhaines> Oh, and Softpedia picked up the call for papers off my blog, so I sent them the full-resolution group photo from last year!  http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/ubucon-summit-at-scale-15x-to-take-place-march-2-3-in-pasadena-california-512080.shtml
<darthrobot`> Title: [UbuCon Summit at SCALE 15x to Take Place March 2-3 in Pasadena, California - Softpedia Linux]
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Any other announcements this week?
<nhaines> Doesn't look like it.  :)
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> There are no agenda items for this meeting.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<pleia2> nothing from me here either
<nhaines> My sit down with the leadership document got pushed to next week, but I basically know how I think I want to amend things, so it should go pretty quickly.
<pleia2> folks may have noticed, other things have taken priority for me lately and I haven't been able to host Ubuntu Hours and Debian Dinners in SF recently
<pleia2> thanks nhaines
<nhaines> pleia2: have others picked up either of those activities?
<pleia2> no, I've asked around but no bites so far
<nhaines> Ubuntu Hours are fun and really easy to host!
<nhaines> They're great ways to get used to organizing events, if anyone is thinking about taking pleia2 up on those events, or wants to star their own locally!
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks for organizing those for so long!  I hope you can get back to them again soon.  :)
<pleia2> me too :)
<nhaines> pleia2: well, you can pretend the UbuCon party is like an Ubuntu Hour, except with more free alcohol.  :)
<nhaines> Alrighty, I think that's it for this week.
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> thanks for chairing, nhaines :)
<nhaines> Next meeting is February 5th!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting ended Mon Jan 23 03:22:07 2017 UTC.
<darthrobot`> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2017/ubuntu-us-ca.2017-01-23-03.03.moin.txt
<pleia2> nhaines: I can't find the UbuCon Summit on the SCALE cfp form
<nhaines> pleia2: well that would explain why when we asked them if anyone had submitted any talks under that category, they said 'no,' *sigh*.
<nhaines> Thanks, I'll send an email.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<nhaines> They're pretty quick about things, so maybe it'll be fixed in a few minutes.  Or maybe tomorrow!
<pleia2> :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, February 5th, at 7:00pm PST (UTC -8:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-01-24
<nhaines> pleia2: okay, now you can submit a talk for UbuCon.  :)
<pleia2> nhaines: yay, I'll have a look in the morning
<pleia2> nhaines: posted again to social media (twitter, fb, g+) with a reminder about the CFP and some instructions on how to submit
<pleia2> nhaines: and submitted a thing :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-01-28
<pleia2> nhaines: can we cross-post your blog post to fridge.u.c ? (we give attribution, link back
<pleia2> )
<pleia2> was just going to grab the mailing list post to put on fridge, but it doesn't have enough detail
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-01-29
<pleia2> nhaines: since I can't imagine a world where you'd say no to this request, I did it ;) http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2017/01/29/were-looking-for-ubuntu-17-04-wallpapers-right-now/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu Fridge | We’re looking for Ubuntu 17.04 wallpapers right now!]
<nhaines> pleia2: great, thanks!
<nhaines> Also, yes.  ;)
<nhaines> Also, I need to see if I can still post to Fridge.  I think I can't, because my LoCo Council seat is in interregnum.  Another thing I'll poke at in February.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-01-22
<ackrbts> Hey
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-01-21
<nhaines> Meeting coming up in 5!  :)
<aidian> yesss
<nhaines> Okay, meeting time!
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<nhaines> Welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for January 20th, 2019!
<nhaines> Happy 2019, everyone. :)
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda is availabe at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/19January20
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> First up, the Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase will start back up in February, so be on the look out for that.  But more than that, get your cameras ready.  :)
<nhaines> Next UbuCon and SCALE 17x are coming up in March.  We'll talk about that later.
<nhaines> And of course, Ubuntu 19.04 is in April.  :)
<nhaines> Is there anything else going on in the Ubuntu or Free Software community in the next few weeks?
<aidian> well, Feb. 9th in Davis, CA
<nhaines> Oh, great, tell us about that!
<aidian> I mentioned it a month or so ago, I think, http://www.lugod.org the Linux Users' Group of Davis will be at the Davis Farmer's Market with a booth again promoting Linux and Free/Open-Source Software
<aidian> anyone in the area who wants to come and loaf at the booth for a while is welcome to, or just come visit while you shop for nice organic produce
<nhaines> That's good news!  :)  Make sure to mention that on the mailing list!
<aidian> I suppose I could also mention one more
<aidian> Tomorrow is LUGOD's 20th anniversary meeting
<aidian> http://www.lugod.org/meeting/
<nhaines> Oh, congratulations!
<aidian> Thanks :) It's free and open to all, we'll be meeting in a reserved area at Woodstock's Pizza in downtown Davis
<aidian> Free food, and we should have a special videoconference guest appearance by our co-founder and former president, Bill Kendrick of New Breed Software and Smashwords
<aidian> (he's also the author of Tuxpaint!)
<aidian> So there you go. That's what I got, thanks :)
<nhaines> I love Tuxpaint.  :)
<aidian> right? it's silly and fun
<nhaines> Thanks.  :)
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> SCALE is being held in Pasadena, CA from March 7th-10th!
<nhaines> Which brings us to our agenda for tonight.
<nhaines> #topic SCALE 17x planning
<nhaines> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale17x
<nhaines> We have a project page for SCALE and we need booth volunteers once again!
<nhaines> Volunteers will receive a free full pass for the expo and also a really great Ubuntu California shirt designed by our own Charlie Luna.  :)
<nhaines> As usual, this is a really friendly conference, and the expo floor is a great way to get some experience participating at a booth without a lot of pressure.
<nhaines> In addition, we can probably squeeze in one more talk for UbuCon if anyone is still interested, but we need to hear from you in the next couple of days.
<nhaines> Alrighty, well, I think that's about it for tonight.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> This year we're switching to a monthly meeting schedule.  This is the first one!
<nhaines> So our next meeting will be on February 17th, and then we'll do SCALE and then meet again the week after.
<nhaines> So enjoy the rest of your January, stay dry, and I'll see everyone in a month!  :)
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<aidian> woo, have fun with SCALE, wish i could go but it's a bit far ;)
<lynorian> nhaines: sorry I did not make the meeting tonight but when will I find out about if my talk sumbitted for ubucon will make it?
<nhaines> lynorian: congrats, you're in!
<nhaines> chiluk_: you, too!
<nhaines> I *will* send out emails in a couple of days.  Still juggling a bunch of things.
<aidian> hey, i found something you guys may be interested in...
<aidian> if you'll forgive me the link being facebook, https://scontent-sjc3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/l/t1.0-9/10398399_113741790777_1206846_n.jpg?_nc_cat=106&_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.xx&oh=e885fd4560301dd62f345da0543fec6f&oe=5CC399BE
<aidian> it's the ubuntu california group in 2009 at OSCON :)
<nhaines> Ooh, that's a good pic!  That was pretty early on, probably 2009.
<aidian> exactly right, nailed it in one
<nhaines> I remember when I designed the badges.  :)
<DonkeyHotei> i'm pretty sure that's scale and not oscon
<aidian> was just throwing together a few images for a slideshow for tonight
<DonkeyHotei> 2009 oscon was the one year it was in CA
<nhaines> Not SCALE badges, though.
<aidian> i wasn't there, but it's labeled as OSCON in our archive
<DonkeyHotei> hmm
<DonkeyHotei> i was at 2009 oscon and i do not remember it looking like that
<aidian> i'm pretty sure it is, because there's a badge photo in the same series labeled "OSCON"
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-01-22
<DonkeyHotei> i believe you. it's been a decade, and my memory isn't what it used to be
<aidian> hehe, all good, just thought you'd all get a kick out of it, anyways
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-01-23
<chiluk_> nhaines: ... umm ... did you send out e-mails?  A month to put the talk back together is pretty fast...
<chiluk_> well ok 1.5 months..
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-01-24
<lynorian> https://chaos.social/@gerald/101460848265288868 nhaines do you know what this says?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-01-25
<nhaines> lynorian: "I had good experiences with Ubuntu with two neighbors. One notebook only had 1 GB of RAM, I expanded that to 2 GB with one of my sticks.  Runs briskly and the neighbors (not experienced with Linux) got along well."
<nhaines> Sorry, that's "a very good experience"
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-01-26
<hangar18> can anybody tell me how to remove a panel in ubuntu studio/xubuntu?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2020-01-20
<nhaines> ryanjyoder[m]: I'll be there, too, running the Ubuntu booth!  :)
<lynorian> finally I make a metting and remember for first time in forever
<nhaines> Yay!
<nhaines> Which is in 10 minutes.
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<nhaines> Hello everyone, and welcome to the first Ubuntu California meeting of 2020, the last year of the decade and certainly not the first!
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/20January19
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> The 18th Southern California Linux Expo, SCALE 18x, is coming up March 5-8th at the Pasadena Convention Center.
<nhaines> Ubuntu will have a booth there, and so I'll be putting out a cal for volunteers very shortly.  Unfortunately, I don't quite have the wiki page up yet, but it will be the same scenario as before.
<nhaines> There will be no UbuCon at SCALE this year, but we are looking forward to resuming it at SCALE 19x in 2021.
<lynorian> aww dang
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Are there any announcement for this month?
 * lynorian does not have anything?
<nhaines> Okay, moving on....
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> There is no agenda for tonight's meeting.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> First off, it is with regret that I announce that George Mulak's wife, Vicki, passed away due to cancer last week.
<lynorian> my condolences
<nhaines> She passed away at home, surrounded by family and friends.  So keep George in your thoughts.
<nhaines> Ubuntu 20.04 LTS is due in mid-April, and should be a fantastic release.
<nhaines> Canonical now offers individuals up to three computers with Ubuntu Advantage features such as extended support maintanence for Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and kernal live patch support, with up to fifty systems for Ubuntu members.  So it's never been a better time to run an Ubuntu server.
<nhaines> We're looking for SCALE volunteers.  As always, if you have the ability to help out at the booth for a couple of hours, it's a great way to help out Ubuntu and the LoCo, as well as gain experience representing Ubuntu in a very friendly, welcoming environment.  SCALE is a great way to meet a lot of other Free Software and Open Source software community members.
<nhaines> I'll follow up with more information on the mailing list soon.
<nhaines> Is there any other business to discuss for this meeting?
 * lynorian does not have anything
<nhaines> Okay, so our next meeting will be on Februrary 16th, 2020.  I hope to see more people there.  Happy new year, and have a great rest of your January!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: https://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, February 16th, at 7:00pm PST (UTC -8:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
#ubuntu-us-ca 2020-01-21
<ryanjyoder[m]> Hi all! I'm very new to this channel so i haven't dived in to the conversation too much. I've been thinking about creating a survey for everyone here concerning the group. Things like why you're here, what you hope to gain from the group, how you'd like to contribute, etc etc. I could create the list of questions, share with all of you and then compile and share the results. Would people be interested in that?
<ryanjyoder[m]> I don't want to step on any toes. Maybe there's a better way of going about it?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2020-01-25
<ryanjyoder[m]> Since I didn't get a response, I took that to mean, yes, we'd love to take a survey. :P
<ryanjyoder[m]> I'll compile the results sometime next week, but I'll also share the raw responses with you all. At the same time, there are no identifying questions in the survey so feel free to let loose if you find these questions irritating.
<ryanjyoder[m]> https://forms.office.com/Pages/ResponsePage.aspx?id=DQSIkWdsW0yxEjajBLZtrQAAAAAAAAAAAAMAAKHxwxJUOEU2RlpRQU9CRUs4RTI0NlpQSTYySE9PMy4u
<DonkeyHotei> office.com?
<ryanjyoder[m]> yeah..... :/
